# [LPF] The Devil We Know, Part 2



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2013)

Short adventure to rescue a kidnapped investigator

Judge: Satin Knights
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Galandra Beiryn (soulnova) - Human Ranger
Lem the Cook (Deuce_Traveler) - Halfling Monk
Menik (kinem) - Elf Wizard
Amien Thrus (Det) - Human Barbarian
Vincenzo (Scott DeWar) - Human Fighter
Maui (jbear1979) - Human Druid


[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 27 Jun 2013 & Ends 3 Oct 2013

Galandra started at 7290XP: Reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 11247XP
Lem started at 6202XP: Reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 10159XP
Menik started at 6202XP: Reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 10159XP
Amien started at 4249XP: Reached 4th level on 29 Aug 2013 with 6009XP
Maui started at 14854XP: Reached 6th level on 8 Jul 2013 with 15003XP
Vincenzo started at 14679XP: Reached 6th level on 2 Jul 2013 with 15016XP

Enc1: 4800XP (27 Aug 2013)
Enc2: 6400XP (30 Sep 2013)
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: 6 Bracers (6000gp), 6 Potion Vials (300gp), 6 daggers (12gp), 2gp = 6314gp
Enc2: +1 Heavy Flail (2315gp), 1 Potion (750gp) = 3065gp
Reward = 500gp
Ship Sale is TBG[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]


Earned Gold is 1646.5gp
Totals:
*Galandra* gained 4060XP & finished at 11,350XP; Earned +4139.5gp
*Lem *gained 4060XP & finished at 10,265XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Menik *gained 4060XP & finished at 10,265XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Amien *gained 3597XP & finished at 7846XP & Earned +3609.5gp
*Maui *gained 6019XP & finished at 20,698XP & Earned +5738.5gp
*Vincenzo *gained 6121XP & finished at 20,975XP & Earned +5672.5gp
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,    rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within    48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a    character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they    will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no     communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/  on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own  purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invis Castle provides. I want to see all the  modifiers used. I also want the roll's description to show who is attacked as well. Just like this: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) I do not want to take the extra time to click any extra links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the       DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed    the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure    giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so immediately  once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not  heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells  prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use   these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or  inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared  casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the  slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can go  through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had   already  rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot       preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler       block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required  in      every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating their movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs. Whenever you post IC, include the latest map even if your character did not  move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no limit  to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a map link (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you update again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2013)

Chairman Maylor Jacobson of the Crusaders of the Raven sits at the table where he waits for you to come join him. Immediately a serving wench delivers a round tray with a pitcher of watered down ale and several mugs.  She begins pouring them as you all sit down.

The bearded warrior looks serious, but he nods a greeting, "Good, you all are here.  Well most of you at least."

"But I see you have recruited a few more. I hope you won't need them, but better you have strength in numbers at the start than wishing you had more later when you come up short... Ah, no offense Lem."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2013)

"The more the merrier" Galandra nods at the rest of the party as she sits down. "I think we got our bases covered this time around"

"Do you have any new information we should be aware of? Did you have problems to find the ship?" she asks with a serious face. 

Mika comes and lies between Galandra's feet and tries to get some rest.












[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 8/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR3:* +7 [1d8+3] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR3

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (5 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2


Low-light vision, scent.


Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5




Tricks:
-Attack
-Down
-Seek
-Fetch
-Track
-Heel
Bonus trick: Defend[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 27, 2013)

Amien Thrus raises his arms over behind his head in a relaxed casual gesture, "I figured while we were on break I could do some asking around for some helpful hands. I'll be glad I did if things inevitably don't go our way."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2013)

Vincenzo looks to Maui, then to the group and back to the jungle warrior. "Hey, what does the king want to do?" indicating taniwah. His face has a strange determination in it.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19
AC Touch: 14
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE*


  **,& Rapier :  Attack:  +11 = [BAB(5) + Str(2) + Magic(2) + W.Focus(1)+ class(!1)]
                 Damage: 1d6+7, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P [str+feat&]
                         [str +2; wpn spec +2; magic +2]

 Dagger, Melee:  Attack:  +8 = [BAB(5) + Str(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)+ class (!1)]
                 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Special: range 10', Type: P/S

 Dagger, Thrown: Attack:  +7 = [BAB(5) + Dex(2) + Misc(0) + Magic (0)]
                 Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2, Special: range 10', Type: P/S

          Club:  Attack:  +8 = [BAB(5) + Str(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)+ class(!1)]
                 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2, Type: B

Long Bow, Comp:  Attack: + 7 = [BAB(5) + Dex(2) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
Mighty +2        Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: x3, Type: P

special notes
**Trait: Fencer (combat) {+1 Attack on AoO }
special:
   +1 cmb/cmd vs disarm checks and on Bluff checks to feint [deceptive strike]
! Singleton [ex] class feature
& Feat: weapon specialization +2 damage

*ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2


*MISC. COMBAT INFO*

CMB:  +7 = [BAB (5) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +9 to Trip* 
CMB:  +10 to Disarm*,***
CMD:  19 = [10 + BAB (5) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  21 vs Trip**
CMD:  22 vs Disarm**,***


   * +2 to CMB for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
  ** +2 to CMD for Disarm and Trip (Improved Disarm Feat, Improved Trip Feat)
 *** +1 to CMB/CMD Disarm and Bluff to Feint (Deceptive Strike)
[/sblock]

how does this work?

View attachment 57924


----------



## jbear (Jun 28, 2013)

"Te king wants to stretch te legs and sharpen te teeth. Too much sitting makes te king fat." Maui sits at the table, scrunches his lips and eyebrows, nodding his head in appreciation of the boss man's shiny armour. "Ka pai" he states. "Very nice."

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle  
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6  2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6;  2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3

[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 


Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 28, 2013)

_*~ The Dunn Wright Inn: 15 minutes to dusk ~*_






Chairman Maylor Jacobson nods, "Indeed, I did learn a few things with my checking."

"There is a ship called _The Prancing Prince_ pier-side in the harbor. It is tri-masted galleon used to be owned by the Venzan Grand Duke Stavian the third. Originally it was a slave ship the Venzan navy captured several years ago and the Grand Duke sold it off to pay gambling debts. Rumor has it, some suspected pirates or slavers potentially own it now.  It is tied up at Pier 12, so you should be able to find it."

"I did not find out anything regarding a person with the name of Ismacco. As for the that cult you mentioned, probably just kooks and fanatics. Though they appear to specialize in nature magic, but you can probably guess their agenda by their name."

[sblock=For Scott]I don't know what you got going in your last post, it was a tiny pic and a bunch of white.

Here is link to the Vincenzo Avatar if you want: http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living Pathfinder/Vincenzo_zpsc75121e2.jpg
or copy this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Note on Mini-stats]All I need to see in those are the things that are Dynamic. The rest I can get from the link to your character sheet which I want included.
Specifically:
Current AC
Current HP (btw, Galandra should be completely healed, Soulnova  )
Current Saves
Other Conditions in effect (i.e. Mage Armor)
Spells and Abilities per day remaining
Weapon in hand[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2013)

[sblock=Menik][/sblock]

"How large of a crew would such a ship normally have?" Menik inquires. The elf wizard sits at the table, takes a mug, thanks the wench, and begins sipping from it.

ooc: I'm busy today. I'll add the mini stat block next week.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2013)

Galandra nods to Menik and pats Mika's back. "That would be something worth knowing, but I'm guessing they couldn't get a closer look... am I right?" she ask the chairman. 

[sblock=OOC] OOPS! xD Hahahah, I copied directly from the last post. Didn't remember updating that. Done![/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

Lem shrugs off the previous comment.  "I'm tall where it counts.  

We probably want someone to keep an eye out for people coming and going off that ship.  Maybe we can set-up in a building and keep it under observation, which in turn would give us time to enjoy some snacks I've been wanting to cook up.  Any word on when they're scheduled to leave port?"

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 29, 2013)

"Mmm ... snacks" smiles Maui enthusiastically.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 29, 2013)

Amien continues to keep his relaxed, nonchalant attitude towards the situation, "Pirates or slavers, huh? I've already seen what pirates are like, I assume sea-faring slavers aren't much different. A shame this.. so called cult isn't more popular, we likely won't be stumbling across another nice bounty on a named person."
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2013)

[sblock=DM]


perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=For Scott]I don't know what you got going in your last post, it was a tiny pic and a bunch of white.
> 
> [/sblock]



I was trying to give you a head shot for a token. Oh well, looks like you got what I was trying to do.


perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=Note on Mini-stats]All I need to see in those are the things that are Dynamic. The rest I can get from the link to your character sheet which I want included.
> Specifically:
> Current AC
> Current HP (btw, Galandra should be completely healed, Soulnova  )
> ...




I will get a better mini stat going.
[/sblock]

Vincenzo stands and addresses The Chairman politely with a bow, "Sir, Vincenzo of family              Del Vecchio da via della              Rosa D'Avorio. So, this ship was taken as booty from slavers by the Duke, then sold, to pirates/slavers. If this ship is captured - again -  as booty, would there be a contest of ownership? Also," He adds thoughtfully, rubbing his rough whiskered chin, " is it known of what armaments were on her when the Duke sold the good ship?"

[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19
AC Touch: 14
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11; Damage: 1d6+7, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 


*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.



[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2013)

_*~ The Dunn Wright Inn: 15 minutes to dusk ~*_






Chairman Maylor Jacobson looks thoughtful as he answers Menik's question, "Well... I think a typical compliment is about twenty, but that is just an estimate to sail a tri-master. They could be carrying much more than that. The ship is probably armed with ballista, maybe four or six."

"The word is she is getting ready to sail with the tide in the morning, but the crew could be ashore for some last liberty. If there are slaves on board as we suspect, you need to waste no time rescuing them. If the crew is all on board and prepping to get underway, it could be too late as it is."

"If you manage to capture it, then you can certainly sell it later if you want. If you find kidnapped citizens, no solicitor in Venza will want to dispute your claim if the new owners are criminals and dead."

"You will still get an reward from the Crusaders of you rescue my agent as well."

He looks at you to see if you have any more questions.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2013)

_"...armed with ballista, maybe four or six."_


Galadra's mouth make a stern thin line and glances back at Amien. She obviously doesn't like the way that sounds and he might know why. She nods slowly to the Chairman. "Alright... I guess we should get moving now if they are going to be sailing at dawn. We might not get enough time to scout the area otherwise..."

"Selling the ship might be quite a good reward as it is..." she chuckles "Let's try not to burn it down"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2013)

soulnova said:


> "Let's try not to burn it down"
> "



"Kind of what I was thinking. Do you think me sneaking abored as a prospective buyer of slaves might be wise?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2013)

"I doubt it. For what we know that guy Ismacco seems to be their broker. I guess a cult like them would be quite suspicious of someone else coming to buy their stuff..." Galandra leans back on her chair with a serious look on her face. "Perhaps the idea of the druid cloaks wouldn't be so good after all... we would need a hell of a good silver tongue for that and I'm not so good at making up lies"  She looks at Maui wondering if he would have better luck with that.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 29, 2013)

"Charging up the gang plank might be a tricky move.  Anyone here a good swimmer and handy with climbing gear," Lem asks doubtfully.  "I think I might be able to sneak on board, but I doubt that holds for everyone."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 29, 2013)

Finally hearing an idea of something he might actually be decent at, Amien readily adjusts the feel of his leather armor in eagerness to be useful in that area, and gives Lem a confident, assured look, "Maybe it doesn't hold for everyone, but it does for me. I have a rope and a hook in my baggy for such an occasion." He's probably overselling himself, but still most likely one of the more well suited people in the party for Lem's idea.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2013)

"I am no good at being sneaky, but being from a family of merchants, I have learned to talk my way through a time or two. However, I tend to apply bluffing to actions more then words." He shrugs apologetically. He then takes off the showy merchants garb an returns to his normal adventure gear.


----------



## jbear (Jun 30, 2013)

The conversation seem to have turned to something interesting. The battle on the boat seemed much more imminent than he imagined. It seemed it was going to happen now, so he began paying attention.  "I know of a place. It sells te magic! We can buy te potion of invisible and walk on te boat. Maui can ask Tane to help us too. I can call te mist. In te mist it will be easier to get on te boat."

[sblock=OOC]Maui doesn't know that a wizard will be coming with us so he wouldn't suggest using his magical ability to help get on the ship. But certainly if we had used an invisibility potion and the wizard used Ghost Sound to cause a loud distraction somewhere nearby, noone would here or see us going up the gang plank. The sound illusion could be combined with the spell Silent Image. Maybe something mundane but loud that happens near the docks e.g. A drunken brawl. Even if the wizard doesn't know the spell it is a lvl 2 spell and we could buy a scroll. Maui has 492 gp spare. 

I can afford a potion and can offer help with my share of the scroll. 

My cheetah is fast enough and stealthy enough to remain hidden nearby and can get into battle quickly enough when I call him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2013)

"Huh, A mist at the seaside. Quite innocuous, if done right." He looks about to see if any looks like a scorcerer or wizard.

1d20+4=6

He shrugs and frowns, a look of contemplation on his brow.


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2013)

"Hmm. As a wizard" Menik says "I like the idea of using invisibility, but it has limitations you'd need to know: It only works for a few minutes, and as soon as you attack it ends.

A distraction could be useful. I do have a spell that produces a sound illusion, but it's likely that some people in a group of enemies would catch on, thus alerting them more than distracting them.

There are better illusion spells, and while I know a silent but visual one, I have not prepared it today." _And would hate to use my ring for it if somehow it would work again today as I suspect._ "We could buy a scroll. Sadly, I am currently low on funds, having recently purchased this headband which among other things makes my spells a little more powerful.

Though if we want a distraction, perhaps we can ... hire a few goons to stage one."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2013)

Galandra's eyes go wide for a second and she looks at Amien. "We were attacked at sea by an illusionist pirate" she says quickly. 

"I would like to think that what she did was simple... she made a *mist*, and made the* illusion of a ship closing in from the opposite side* from where they attempted to board... we managed to stop them but it almost killed me" she explains to them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2013)

kinem said:


> Though if we want a distraction, perhaps we can ... hire a few goons to stage one."




"Perhaps the goons could act as a press gang. Rather fitting, if you ask me." Vincenzo's mouth grows into a wicked little grin.



soulnova said:


> Galandra's eyes go wide for a second and she looks at Amien. "We were attacked at sea by an illusionist pirate" she says quickly.
> 
> "I would like to think that what she did was simple... she made a *mist*, and made the* illusion of a ship closing in from the opposite side* from where they attempted to board... we managed to stop them but it almost killed me" she explains to them.




"Well, I am glad to know of that fact. We need to keep a vigilant eye on impossible occurrences that preclude a distracted attack."

Once again, he rubs his chin thoughtfully.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2013)

Lem offers, "I've been squirreling away some funds for a big banquet I've been wanting to throw with myself as head cook and guest of honor, but I don't know enough people to invite as guests.  So let's spend it on invisibility potions, and I'll rescue some good folks who can come to my banquet when I save up some more coins.  I can easily cover six potions of invisibility, and the plan will save Amien from a cold dip while giving us the chance to board and find a defensive position."

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jun 30, 2013)

"Ah, yes. That trick." he remembers, "Well, it worked, I suppose if we were to somehow do it ourselves it would turn out great."

Amien, while okay with a change of plan, feels compelled to explain himself with a shrug, "A cold dip always made for a compelling double-dog-dare back in my youth. It's how I got used to swimming. I suppose for the sake of planning I should wait until my free time to do something so stupid."

With the idea of invisibility on his mind, he muses, "Oh, so many things I could do with just a few minutes of not being seen. I'm surprised those potions aren't outlawed."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2013)

Det said:


> "Ah, yes. That trick." he remembers, "Well, it worked, I suppose if we were to somehow do it ourselves it would turn out great."
> 
> Amien, while okay with a change of plan, feels compelled to explain himself with a shrug, "A cold dip always made for a compelling double-dog-dare back in my youth. It's how I got used to swimming. I suppose for the sake of planning I should wait until my free time to do something so stupid."
> 
> With the idea of invisibility on his mind, he muses, "Oh, so many things I could do with just a few minutes of not being seen. I'm surprised those potions aren't outlawed."



"Hmmmm, A cold dip .. .. .. What if the mist were to come from dockside with a diversionary sound of armored med approaching while we make our assault from the seaward side?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 1, 2013)

"Maui has te coin for te Potion of Invisible. Tane will bless us with te mist if we need te mist. But te magic only gives te Heroe a fair chance. It does not win te battle. Te rest is for us te heroes and our strength." The jungle warrior seems to have taken certain issue with the idea that buying a few minutes time to get onto the boat with the advantage of surprise would not be enough. He may not understand what it was exactly they were up against, but at least to him, getting onto the boat without being spotted seemed like more than enough as far as a plan was concerned. "As for te swimming... why swim and climb when we can walk on te boat with te legs?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2013)

"If we are invisible, the swimming might not be needed. I would like for us to at least be close so we can fall back if necessary. We must be very quiet though. The ones bad at stealth shouldn't get too close until the rest have attacked... most likely flank them." Galandra explains the tactics.


"Another thing... Menik, that rock spell might be good if you still have it. I doubt it will damage the ship as much as fire would"


[sblock] Hey, I wanted to ask... I just have Entangle. Would it work if I cast it on wood (the ship floor)? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2013)

_*~ The Dunn Wright Inn: 13 minutes to dusk ~*_







Chairman Maylor Jacobson listens as you discuss your strategy and tactics.

After awhile he points out,  "There are no shops open this late at night that I know of. You might want to plan accordingly."

"Assuming you can go straight to the appropriate pier, the walk alone could take you twenty minutes or more. If you don't really know where you are going then probably longer and it could be fully night by the time you arrive at the ship."

[Sblock=GM Notices]I put in the adventure rules that no one should use the quote function on other people's posts. I would like the IC thread to look clean as possible. I have very specific reason for not wanting them used. I ask that you respect my wishes on this and write your posts accordingly without the use of quoting.

No shopping at this point in the adventure, you should have already completed that.

When you move to the ship, roll Knowledge Local to see if you know the most efficient route to get there.[/Sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2013)

Knowledge local: +2

1d20+2=20
untrained, so best possible is a 10

"I am not very stealthy, so I will have to be one of those who wait to flank."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 1, 2013)

Amien clasps his hands together, attempting poorly to think of an alternative to swimming, "Well then... I don't suppose anyone wants to pose as cargo being loaded, do they?"

[sblock=Knowledge (Local)]Rolling this ahead of time (trained).

1d20+7=8[/sblock]

Rubbing his chin, he admits, "Unfortunately I'm still new to the city, and the only ship I know my way to is Captain Ironjaw's cargo ship."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2013)

Galandra sighs deeply. "Then I guess without the invisible potions we go for the illusion + mist route. We must move quickly... we won't really know the situation until we get there and as it seems it might take us a little while to find the ship."

"If that's all the information you can provide us I'm ready to go" she nods at the rest, waiting to see if they want to ask something else to the Chairman.


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2013)

"As I am limited to a silent image, perhaps a ghost ship would work" Menik says. "However, I'd be using the power of my bonded ring, which means that I'd be casting it instead of one of my other spells. I could, I think, cast the falling stones spell instead, if that would be better. I've made a good deal of progress today in my magical studies. Perhaps the headband helped. I also came up with a pit spell, that could be useful to attack, separate enemies, or block an advance."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2013)

"If you cast a pit on a skip, would you just fall to the next deck down? Hmm, as to infiltration with fake slaves, that takes time, which we haven't got."

"Anyway, What tactic would we use then? hire a fake press gang to keep some of the pirates busy while we take on those not otherwise engaged? Or do you have another diversionary tactic in your ring of tricks? 

Instead of people to be hired and hurt, what about if fake creatures were to suddenly appear on deck and create havoc? 

Or as long as the creatures are not truly harmed, what if the creatures were real?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2013)

"The pit opens into an extra-dimensional space" Menik explains. "Those who fall are trapped for about half a minute, unless they are very good at climbing. As for using summoned creatures, I don't have the spell to do that. Might be I could hypnotize a few mooks, though. The crew on the ship, I mean."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2013)

"Can you make them do things, like walk away or fight their fellow slavers?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2013)

"No" Menik replies. "It's not a domination spell. At best, if I make a reasonable sounding suggestion, they might consider it. Such as, perhaps, letting some evil druids and their followers onto the ship. That's if the spell takes hold in the first place. Might be best if we could get one man alone to hypnotize. Against a group, some would likely resist."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2013)

Vincenzo nods. "We need to find the ship, find a loaner, let some sneaks on and at a predetermined point, let all hells loose. A) a rock spell? B) other combatants on for flanking? do I have it right?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 2, 2013)

Maui has no idea where the ship might be and the conversation seems to be dragging on. He begins picking bits of food from his teeth with a small stick that he finds in his pocket. "So ... plan is to find te ship. This is a good plan. Maui is ready."


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 2, 2013)

Amien listens to the plan, finding the others clearly better at coming up with something than he is. He eventually asks, "Do you fellows think I should try to sneak aboard, or stay as part of the flanking team?"

[sblock=To the party]Who has the best stealth ranks? Amien can get +6 with the cloak (but he has no class skill in Stealth).[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2013)

[sblock=sneaking]Amien is better then Vincenzo, fwiw. For all: I am moving today. Will try and be back tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Galandra has +8 and Mika has +13. I believe Lem has like +17, the sneaky little one.   [/sblock]


"I believe flanking would be alright"

"I guess we will decide exactly what to do once we see the ship. I'm ready to go" Galandra stands up and will wait for the rest to head outside and find the ship. 


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2013)

"Agreed" Menik says, and takes a final sip from his mug, then stands and heads out with the rest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2013)

Lem answers, "I'd like to attempt to sneak aboard and flank the enemy, when the fighting starts too, but the others are right.  We won't know how to manage that until we see what we are dealing with.  Let's get going.


----------



## jbear (Jul 3, 2013)

Maui gets up, satisfied that they are finally. "Good to meet you, Shiny Boss" he says to the chairman before walking out of the inn calling Taniwha behind him.

[sblock=OOC] Maui has +0 mod for Kn Local; He would have no in character reason for having a clue as to what happens at the docks. I am not going to roll as I think it is safe to say that Maui doesn't know a thing about the location of the boat they are looking for. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 3, 2013)

Amien begins to head out with the others as well, while winding his arm while thinking about a potential long search, "I have a feeling this is going to be a long night..."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2013)

"I too am ready." There is defiant purpose in his eyes as he stands and follows the others.

[sblock]move update] limited internet access right now. still trying to get that at home - doing this at Panera Bread Company on Vanderbilt Campus.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2013)

_*~ The Dunn Wright Inn: 12 minutes to dusk ~*_






Chairman Maylor Jacobson stands and offers his hand to shake in farewell, "Good luck to you. I shall be around her for a few hours if you learn something or find my man."

He leaves you to your business and goes to converse with someone else.

You all depart the Dunn Wright Inn and head towards the Docks District and pier 12.


*-- Time passes --*​
_*
~ The vicinity of Pier 12: 10 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Leaving the inn behind, you make your way to another part of the city's  Docks District. It took you longer than it should, not being familiar enough with the city. The sun has set, and streaks of red and orange lace the  clouds as you approach the wharves. It will be fully night in a few minutes.

A tri-masted galleon, the _Prancing Prince_  appears to be in good condition and floats lazily against its mooring  along a wide, crate and barrel-filled dock. No one appears to be aboard  her, however, and the standard watch typically found at the gangplank of  a docked ship is nowhere to be seen. Atop her bowsprit is a gaudily  painted wooden man that appears to be the exact likeness of the Venzan Grand Duke, Stavian III, hands on his hips, a huge smile across  his face, and his legs bent as though he were dancing a jig.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:






```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Dim Illumination
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Note, you will need illumination of some sort very soon. Ambient light will allow low-light vision to see in the cobblestone area, but not the ship, dock or water after a few minutes.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2013)

_"Lem, Can you check from the other side down south?"_ she whispers to the monk. _"You can see better than us in the dark, right?"
_
She turns to the others._ "I didn't expect it to be without guards.... What do you see?_

Galandra orders Mika to stay hidden for the moment. 

[sblock= Stealth and Perception] 

*Position at D46*

Galandra Perception +9 (+11 vs Humans)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4116825/
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)

Mika Perception
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4116826/
1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)


Galandra Stealth
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4116822/
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)


Mika Stealth 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4116823/
1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 5, 2013)

"Te sun is in te bed. Te boat is dark and empty. We do not need te mist. We need te light and moving fast" states Maui who tends to take things at face value. "Unless te wooden man can talk!" he jokes.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 6, 2013)

Amien doesn't quite move onto the pier just yet, but kneels down while still out on the street to open his magical bag of items. The large mouth made of leather gleefully spits out a sunrod for him, and Amien casually swipes it from mid air. He says to Maui, "I have sun's baby boy right here."

[sblock=To Party]Just to make sure, the stealthy people are going to move along the pier first right?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Maui is not stealthy but he doesn't really think of himself as not stealthy. -1 if he goes in with his shield ready. Someone may need to directly tell him to stay behind. He will happily send in Taniwha with a command to guard someone. Taniwha is stealthy. 

I have a feeling that the puppet up the top is going to cause us problems but Maui is oblivious to that possibility. I have a feeling stealth isn't going to work if it is a magical mouth spell on it for  example. Unless we have a way to silence it or go in invisible I would say we all just head onto the boat and spring whatever trap is surely awaiting us together. At least we will have strength in numbers. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2013)

"Sure thing," Lem says, before heading south.  He thinks to himself it is a smart move for him to go there first, seeing as he doesn't possess visible weapons that might make an observer tense.  He walks non-chalantly down south, casually noting anything on the other side of the ship while he bends to pretend to tie a shoe.  He continues south, then circles back around to his companions, keeping to the shadows and crates on the return.

DM
[sblock]
Perception: 22
Stealth: 28
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 6, 2013)

[sblock=Heads up to the DM]Our internet is going to be cut off for a few days later today. This shouldn't prevent me from posting, but if I do manage to disappear (again unlikely) that would be why.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2013)

Menik cast _mage armor_ on himself when the group reached the dock.

"It's getting dark fast. Good thinking to bring that, Amien, but it'd draw attention for sure. Perhaps we should head aboard while we can still see without it."

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6, Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 6, 2013)

"Of course." Amien says, while approaching the pier, but keeping a bit of distance back while Galandra scouts ahead, "It's not quite time to use it yet anyhow, the night is young yet and only just beginning."

[sblock=Position on map]Move to F48[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 6, 2013)

"Maui, Perhaps you should let the king go with the advance warriors first, to keep from hurting his feelings by besting him in steathy warfare? suggests Vincenzo in a whisper." Then he pulls out a sunrod and stuffs it in his belt. "I will await a signal to attack."


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2013)

"Taniwha, haere ra!" orders Maui with a nod at Vincenzo, touching his feline companion and whispering a prayer before pointing at Det a moment before he sneaks off. The cheetah pads along behind the barbarian blending into the shadows.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Guidance and Command Taniwha to guard Det. 

Taniwha Stealth: 22 using Guidance bonus
If possible Taniwha will take 10 on Survival to detect any hidden presence with his Scent ability once on the ship
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 


Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 11 Minutes after sunset ~*_

So far you have not heard anything as it continues to get darker.  Form the shore, you cannot see any activity on the deck above. Lem takes a look past the stern to the side away from the pier. It doesn't reveal anything different.

You do not you see any lights on the ship.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet







```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Dim Illumination
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  DT, I don't know exactly where Lem went but he will not see anything different except the south-side of the hull.
I would like all movement to include grid coordinates please.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2013)

"Alright, it seems we will have to get there and check it out ourselves" Galandra nods at Lem and the others. "Lem could lead the way ahead in the shadows and when we find some of our *friends* use the light of that sunrod to be able to hit them easier" she suggests. 

"If we bump into them we should use the place at our advantage; make sure they don't surround us. Do you suggest anything else?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2013)

Vincenzo leans back on his haunches. His training will allow him to draw and run if necessary, but he is ready to run a charge if needed.

[sblock= PM] found a good wifi spot at a good coffee shop, so until my internet gets to my Apartment, I will be here at least once a day.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 8, 2013)

Amien pulls his sling from his belt in preparation while suggesting for himself, "Perhaps I should try to guard the rear in case they do find a way to flank us. I doubt I could sneak aboard as well as I would need to."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2013)

"That sounds good" Galandra nods to Amien. 

"Menik I'll leave* Mika defending you*. She's still not so battle hardened but should be able to help you if anything comes near" seeing they don't have much light left, Galandra feels is time to get on the boat. "Lem, I would like to come with you to scout ahead. Vincenzo, Maui and Tanniwha should be some feet behind us, as Menik, Mika and Amien behind them." 

She makes a pause "Vicenzo, Maui, I can hold my own, but I rather fight side by side to avoid getting flanked when we get on the ship"

"At the first sign of trouble, make some light with magic or with the sunrod." She cracks her neck to take off the tension and grabs her composite longbow "A last tip of advice: These guys are stealthy and nimble, so be sure to check around the corners. You don't want them ganging up on you..."

She will walk ahead to scout, if possible along with Lem, with her bow readied to shoot at the first sign of the enemy. She will warn the others and ask for light if they make contact. 

If the enemies engage her in melee she will quick draw her Falchion instead. 

[sblock=Stealth Check]
*MOVE TO D40*

Stealth
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4122476/
1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)


Perception *Included Favored Enemy (Human)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4122487/
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)


Readied C.Longbow Attack
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4122490/
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) +2 Favored Enemy (human) = 21

Dmghttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4122494/
1d8+4 → [5,4] = (9) + 2 Favored Enemy (human) = 11

Mika will stay in the back with Menik to defend him if the enemy comes to melee there.


[/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2013)

"Alright, I'll take point.  Try to keep quiet, but if we are discovered keep on moving.  We'll have to try and make a run for that plank before they can haul it up," Lem says.  "And if we do get into a fight, give a little prayer that we'll find the slaves on board.  Otherwise, I'd hate to explain ourselves to the local officials."

So saying, Lem moves across the dock.

Actions:
[sblock]
Assuming I'm starting closer after the conversation, Lem will move quietly to E40, keeping an eye out for observers.

Stealth: 36
Perception: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4123934/ 
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 9, 2013)

"Ah ... Thanks, Galandra." Menik looks dubiously at the large cat, not entirely convinced that it's more likely to guard him than to eat him. However, Galandra seems to have some kind of rapport with it, so he prepares to move out with the others. "Let's go, Mika. Good kitty."

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 10, 2013)

Maui nods and kneels down next to Taniwha, stroking his back. "You are hard like te Tree of Tane, King." The feline's flesh ripples for a moment. Maui then taps Taniwha on the head with a wand that he quickly puts away saying "And your teeth sharper than te Lizard Bird!" He then stands and arms himself with scimitar and shield, taking the position Galandra had indicated.

[sblock=OOC] Barkskin on Taniwha (50 mins)
Magic Fang with  Wand on Taniwha: Bite +1 enhancement bonus (use noted)[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (22)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Magic Fang (Bite; 1 min)


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 10, 2013)

Amien will allow the others to get ahead of him, though that wouldn't be difficult from where he's standing, then follow along with them, keeping an eye out for anything that might approach from behind.

[sblock=Perception]Perception roll: 1d20+3=23[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 11 Minutes after sunset ~*_

So far you see or hear nothing new. There is no reaction to your presence yet.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Dim Illumination
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Btw, you cannot ready an attack before Initiative is rolled.
Also Invis Castle has a BBCode link that you can simply copy and post. Use that and that is all you need, instead of typing results.  Like this for example: Shock Mace (vs. P4) (1d20+8=12, 1d8+4+1d6=12)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2013)

[sblock] Hey guys, don't forget to post your movements. lol I guess we need something like this:

Lem-Galandra
O-O
O-O
O-Tanniwha?
Vincenzo-Maui
Mika-Tanniwha?
Menik-Amien[/sblock]

Galandra keeps walking slowly over the pier. She motions the others to get closer where she just was. 


[sblock=Movement + Stealth]

Galandra Moves to D36

Galandra Stealth 1d20+8=16

Galandra Perception 1d20+9=27 + 2 favoreded enemy (human) = 29


Mika moves to closest empty space around Menik when he gets in position. 

Stealth 1d20+13=28

Perception 1d20+5=8
[/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2013)

Vincenzo sees the nod and draws his rapier silently. he moves to pace Galandra trusting the jungle warrior to be at his side.
[sblock= initiative] not sue when I will be back on line next, so here is mine
1d20+2=20
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Please assume that Maui and Taniwha follow behind at the pace and distance that Galandra has asked him to. It seems pointless to inch along the pier step by step. Let's just go onto the boat. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I want to have Amien stay towards the back to guard the rear, but still moving, so instead I'll have him move behind characters that move and letting him move past characters that choose not to move.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 11 Minutes after sunset ~*_

So far you see or hear nothing new. There is no reaction to your presence yet.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet






```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Dim Illumination
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Some point soon, I am going to need to know what you are doing for illumination for those without Low-light vision.

This is essentially a dungeon crawl at the moment. If you all are happy with the effective marking order, I will try to move things along with that in mind without waiting on everyone to post every time.  You also do not have to post 1 round at a time, you can post 2-3 if you want.

Also, I will ignore Initiative rolls. I do that myself when the time comes.


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2013)

Menik, with Mika by his side, moves along with the others.

[sblock=ooc]He is thus behind Maui and ahead of Amien by one square each, I think.

stealth, perception (#76) (1d20+6=21, 1d20+6=23)
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2013)

[sblock=About Light]I believe Vincenzo has a sunrod we can use... I would suggest only using it when we loose all light or as soon as combat starts[/sblock]


Galandra keeps on moving following Lem, trying her best to not make a noise and stay low. She really hopes the slavers are downstairs having a meal so they can get in the ship without problem... Most likely wishful thinking.




[sblock=Galandra Stealth ~ Perception]

She will let Lem go first inside the ship.


Stealth checks 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=28, 1d20+8=18, 1d20+8=15


Perception Checks (+2 vs Humans) 1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=18
[/sblock]


Mika could be mistaken for Menik's shadow.

[sblock=Mika Stealth ~ Perception]

Stealth check 1d20+13=24, 1d20+13=29, 1d20+13=33, 1d20+13=25

Perception Check 1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=25, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=25
[/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 12, 2013)

Amien is satisfied now that he is able to guard the rear as they move, acting as an extra bit of protection for the spell caster to make him less exposed. Amien actually decides to put away his sling for now, deciding that if they appear near the front, he won't be able to hit them, and if they appear at the rear, he needs a close range weapon, and he'll just pull out whatever works best then. He continues to step along the planks as everyone moves forward while watching the rear as carefully as he is capable of.

[sblock=Actions]Perception - 1d20+3=20[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Add me to the "not turning on light yet" camp. Once I have to start making checks just to do things, I'll consider turning on the sunrod.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 13, 2013)

[sblock]Maui and Taniwha just continue along behind at the pace they were asked to. Please feel free to make any additional necessary rolls you need from either of them to speed things along.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 12 Minutes after sunset ~*_

So sneak your way aboard the ship.  The gangplank creaks and flexes as you move across it to the deck of the ship. You do not see anyone on deck so you continue on and get aboard the ship.

Menik (and the two cats) can see that the deck was recently scrubbed clean and still shows remnants of soap bubbles and puddles of water.

It is otherwise deserted and completely dark now. You cannot see on the upper decks forward and aft to be sure, though. There are three doors leading to the interior of the ship; one under the stairs leading to the poop deck, one in the bulkhead to whatever is below the poop deck on the main deck, and one in the bulkhead foward to whatever is under the fo'c'sle. 

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Darkness
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Marching order is OBE anyway once you get aboard. I just moved you along.

It is dark now, this encounter is designed to take place at night.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2013)

[sblock] What does OBE means?  [/sblock]

Galandra looks around without much result. Is completely dark now. _"No one's home on deck"_ she whispers back to the party _"None that we can see anyway"

"Might be time to use the sunrod then." _she nods at Vicenzo to see if they also think is fine to give them some light. _"We should look around and see if we can open one of those doors" _she points at the doors to the east._

_Galandra will follow Lem if he wants to check on the doors.


[sblock=Galandra] Check on K35 with Lem? Is the closest one.

Stealth 1d20+8=15

Perception (+2 vs Humans) 1d20+9=29


[/sblock]


Mika smells around... but she doesn't like soap. 

[sblock=Mika]Perception 1d20+5=24

Stealth 1d20+13=29[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 14, 2013)

"Maui does not like this" the jungle warrior mutters under his breath. He crouches down, dark fur surging through his skin, muscles and bones creaking and popping from a terrible strain. A moment later the hulking shape of a third cat stands where Maui was. With a low growl he pads onto the deck sniffing about for signs of hidden assailants, straining to detect the scents hidden beneath the soap of the freshly scrubbed deck. Taniwha seems to understand the meaning of the growl as though it were the spoken word and does likewise, sniffing around the shadowy nooks and crannies. 

[sblock=Actions]Maui will use wild shape and take the form of a leopard gaining scent and low light vision. He searches for traces of a hidden presence on deck, actively communicating (now that he can speak feline) that Taniwha should do the same, which he does. 

Survival to pick up Scent: Maui 27 Taniwha 22 [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: Leopard Shape (5 hrs)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: Leopard Shape Active (5 hrs left)
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (22)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Magic Fang (Bite; 1 min)


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 14, 2013)

Amien steps in front of Menik to provide cover for him, and strikes his own Sunrod against the railing of the ship to trigger the reaction which gives it its glow. "I hope this is a good idea..." he says quietly just after providing light.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2013)

Vincenzo's skin goes all goose-bumpy at the sound of Maui's growl, remembering the terrible carnage the jungle warrior visited on the rogue plainsmen. He checks his grip on the ivory handled rapier, steadying his breathing to remain calm. Anepic warrior he is not, but he has been studying his Aggripa and Cappa hande' styles. He keeps his pace with Galandra as he was instructed


[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19
AC Touch: 14
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11; Damage: 1d6+7, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 


*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 13 Minutes after sunset ~*_

With the Sunrod lighting up the main deck of the ship's topside, you all  can see what Menik saw earlier. Doors leading inside the ship are closed  and there are no reactions to the illumination.

Galandra and Lem do not hear anything but the creaking of the ship while at the door under the stairs to the poop deck.

The felines are not finding anything in the nooks and crannies either.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  OBE=Overcome By Events.

Det, please record the sunrod in Amien's hand for Weapons in hand (Which is missing form your Stat block.)

All, please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2013)

Hmmm... curiouser and curiouser," Lem whispers.  He then moves and tries to quietly turn the knob to a nearby door to see whether or not it is unlocked.  Sweat beads his brow as he makes a strong effort for silence.

Actions
[sblock]
Moving to Y36 and turning the door handle.  If it is unlocked, he opens it a crack, peers inside and tries to make out what he can see, hear or smell.
Stealth: 34
Perception: 14
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4132943/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2013)

Just to make sure it is not a trap, he squats down and wipes his finger on the deck. Without dropping his eyes and still glancing about, he will try to identify if any flammables are present in the dampness of the deck.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2013)

Maui can hear Mika making some almost inaudible purring sounds and looking at him with interest.

_"What you? Play? Hunt? I stay-him" _she slightly rubs against Menik and stretches a little bored. _"No prey here?" 
_
Galandra on the other hand is a little taken back when Maui turns into a leopard."Woah...I've heard of that... never seen it before. Anyway-"  she shakes her head "We better try these doors" she will let Lem to check if he can open these doors and motions Vicenzo and the rest closer as she moves a little back to allow Vincenzo beside Lem while she stays 5ft back with the bow ready to shoot at anything that might come from the doors.

[sblock]Move Z35

Perception 1d20+9=14 [/sblock]







[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 16, 2013)

Amien watches the others make a search through the top of the deck. After a bit of time passes where nobody seems to have found anything, nor anybody having found them, he whispers, asking the only person next to him, Menik, for an opinion while being blissfully unaware of the tangible thoughts the animal nearby is having, "Did we somehow get the wrong ship? This is bothersome.." He'll soon start to carefully step over to the middle of the ship to more evenly spread the light.

[sblock=Movement]Move to AA28[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2013)

"Bothersome is an understatement." Vincenzo in getting restless. "What if we are late?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2013)

Menik is surprised when Maui becomes a jungle cat. Though he is comfortable with magic, he did not expect to see that. He is just as surprised when Mika rubs against him. _Normal cat behavior I guess._

"It's possible that someone showed up at the warehouse, and then warned the others. That could mean they left or that they are lying in wait. But there's only one way to find out what's here. We can reconsider options after we've searched the ship."

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 18, 2013)

Finishing off surveying the top deck, the two felines then pad over to where the door is being opened, tails twitching, muscles tensed to spring into action at the slightest sign of denger.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 13 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Still you hear nothing more than the sounds of the ship and the harbor.

Lem opens the door and can only see 5 fee before the stairs disappear into the darkness of the deck below.

The deck appears to be recently cleaned and there are no unusual flammable materials that one would not expect aboard a sailing ship made of wood, tar, rope, and canvas.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet






```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2013)

Galandra motions Amien, Menik and Mika closer to the door. She whispers to the others. "Should we go downstairs? or look at the other door over there" she points to the one a little farther south.


[sblock=Movement and Marching order]

If the party decides to go downstairs, she will let Vincenzo and Maui take point and follow right behind them.

If the party decides to open the other door she moves to AC35 to allow Lem to open the door.  

By the way... what will be the marching order if we come down? With the light and the close spaces I don't think Galandra's and lem's perception are going to be so much needed (except for doors), so we can let Vincenzo and Maui ahead with Galandra ready to assist. My suggestion:

~10ft~
Vincent-Maui
Galandra-Tanniwha
Lem-Menik
Mika-Amien

~15ft~
Vincent-Maui-Galandra
Tanniwha-Menik-Lem
// - Amien - Mika
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 19, 2013)

Amien is already on his way when Galandra motion him over, only stopping for a brief second to look over to Menik and motion him over, not feeling sure leaving him and the cat hanging in the open. Once he's over to the others, he says to the others, "Perhaps they're all sleeping? I would hope that we could sneak in, grab the hostages quietly and tidily, and laugh at how easy that was, but I promised our friend here a battle."

[sblock=Movement & Suggested Order for Amien]Move to AA36
At this point since we're about to squeeze inside, I want Amien in front of Minek now since there's presumably a lot of empty space behind us now.[/sblock]
​[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page

Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

Vincenzo points to his eyes and the the other door, then nods his head yes.

[sblock=marching order] i like the marching order. I am ok with it.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 19, 2013)

[sblock=MaRCHING oRDER] Ok, except swap Taniwha for Maui. Taniwha has way better AC than Maui right now

As they proceed Maui directs Taniwha; both continue to sniff out the scents as they go.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 19, 2013)

Menik takes his backpack off, opens it, and pulls out a 2' long metal tube. "Perhaps this would be useful, Vincenzo." He then closes the backpack and puts it back on.

[sblock=periscope]Periscope: This 2-foot-long metal tube has right angles at each end with mirrors inside; if you look in one end, you can see out the other end, allowing you safely peer over obstacles, around corners, or into small spaces your head wouldn't fit. When using a periscope, the end of the tube counts as a Diminutive object, making it much less likely an observed creature notices you; if you have total concealment from the creature except for the end of the periscope, use the tube's Diminutive size modifier for your Stealth instead of your own size modifier. Distortion from the mirrors gives you a –4 penalty on Perception checks while looking through the periscope. Though the tube is fairly sturdy (hardness 5, 2 hit points), the mirrors inside are fragile (hardness 1, 1 hit point), and any damage that gets through the tube's hardness applies to the tube and the mirrors.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2013)

Lem shrugs and whispers, "I doubt we'll find anything different, but alrighty then."  He moves to the other door and gives the knob a similar twist and pull while peering inside.

Actions
[sblock]
Quietly moving to AD36 and opening door there.
Stealth: 19
Perception: 28
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4138947/ 
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 13 Minutes after sunset ~*_

As you move about and plan, Lem opens up the other door and you find the first signs on someone potentially being on board. These finely appointed quarters contain a desk, a chair, a bed, and some chests, all of which have been screwed to the deck. A single lit lamp rests on the deck and illuminates the cabin with dim illumination.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet






```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2013)

Galandra grunts while she steps to the door and checks around the corners. If there's no one there, she will go check the desk to see if there are any papers about the selling of slaves. 

"Check the chests" she whispers back.


[sblock=Actions and Marching Order Updated]

Move to AC36.... if no one inside she goes to Z41 to check on the papers.

Perception 1d20+9=21



Alright, this is how it would be then:

~10ft~
Vincent-Tanniwha
Galandra-Maui
Lem-Amien
Mika-Menik


~15ft~
Vincent-Tanniwha-Galandra
Maui-Amien-Lem
// - Menik - Mika

Oh by the way, this is how I see Mika behaving.  LOL

[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] My modem at home is fried so I might not be able to post over the weekend. Just letting you know. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 19, 2013)

Vincenzo's mind screams 'ITS A TRAP!!!' And Galandra moves in before he can accept the he use of the 'corner peeky tube' , much less move to use it. He raises his hand and shakes his head to decline the offer, then gets an epiphany: "What if the statue is activated when an unauthorized action regarding this room occurs? Is there a way to detect that on the statue?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2013)

Maui pads over and sits on his haunches at one door and Taniwha does the same at the other. The two felines remain on guard while the others search the room, only the leopard's tail twitching communicates his impatience and his displeasure that the exploration has paused before an enemy was discovered.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 21, 2013)

Amien steps behind the two large beasts to take a glance inside the room, as well as shining a light inside, "Wait.. Mika doesn't look like that.." he first says casually but dismisses his thought quickly, "Is this the only room behind this door?" he asks, "It seems we may find ourselves trotting down the stairs we saw after all."

[sblock=Movement]Either AC35 or AC36 depending on where the two cats are positioned.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2013)

_*~ At Pier 12: 13 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Galandra enters the cabin and makes it safely to the desk. There are no papers with any incriminating evidence.  Just a wind and tide log and a local chart. However, no one follows her into the room.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2013)

Galandra places the logs and the chart on her backpack returns closer to the door to the other chest. "Well... Let's hope is not trapped" she says trying to open the chest. 

If it's locked she will leave it like that for the moment, no use on making a lot of noise.




[sblock=Movement]

Takes papers.
Move to AC38.
Open the chest.

If the chest is locked, step back outside to AB36.


[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 22, 2013)

Amien watches, leaning slightly in ways while seeing Galandra kneel down to try and open the chest that's nearly in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]No movement action, want to wait for Galandra's result before moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2013)

Lem grunts while the others rummage through the cabin.  Whatever they find won't compare to the evidence if they find the slaves on board.  With that thought he walks towards the ship ventilation and listens.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem is walking to AC 34 and putting his ear near the holes to listen for sounds below.
Perception: 19; http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4143352/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 14 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Galandra finds the chest locked.

Lem hears the creaking of the ship at anchor. He is not sure, but there might be someone down below. He is not sure what he heard exactly to identify the sound. It just was not the ship itself. Maybe a foot fall or a murmured word or two.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2013)

"Locked. Can't waste more time trying to open it. Alright, let's go down then" she nods at the others and gets in position to go down the stairs with the others. 




[sblock=Movement]

As per marching order, Galandra will be behind Vincenzo and Tanniwha when we advance down the stairs. Mika will stay at Menik's side in the rearguard [/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 23, 2013)

Amien isn't aware of the audible discovery Lem has made yet, but he gets out of the way to allow Galandra to get through the door again, and moves to return to his self-designated spot in the lineup they made for themselves. Grouped with the others again, he can't help but ask, "Anybody else a little scared...? I mean there's no shame in that, right guys? No?... Okay."

[sblock=Movement]Returning to marching order, so going down the stairs with the others.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2013)

Vincenzo looks at the proffers periscope and says, "Look, we have a tool to help us sneak around. Now over there is the stairs, so shall I take a look around?" if no objections, he strikes his sunrod and moves to the main mast at N,24, carefully moving on the deck then waiting for the others to follow.

With his rapier in hand and at the ready, he moves with care and listening. he sees the life boat, wondering if someone lurks in there.

[sblock=combat change note to dm]
sunrod in offhand: [with offhand no longer empty the attack and damage are reduced by 1 as Singleton [ex] no longer applies]
perception +4
1d20+4=12
stealth +2
1d20+2=17
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 [+10]; Damage: 1d6+7  [+6], Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

sunrod in other: [with offhand no longer empty the attack is the one in [brackets] as Singleton [ex] no longer applies]


*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 14 Minutes after sunset ~*_

You move back across the main deck, getting closer to the life boat. You can easily see inside and no one appears to be hiding in it..

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Note, the grid coordinates changed when I switched maps to cover the main deck level interior. The initial map was covering the main deck and the raise decks forward and aft.

Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2013)

Galandra will keep walking behind Vincenzo and points to the boat. "No one there" she shakes her head "I guess you could use that thing to look down the stairs too. Right? Or do you want to check that other door over there?"

[sblock=Movement] Galandra stays right behind Vincenzo.

You want to check Z13? or get to the stairs? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 25, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Z.13 is indeed the direction he is headed.[/sblock]

Vincenzo moves continues to move cautiously across the wooden planks, picturing in his mind a blade through his foot  from between the planks. He will try and walk without a gap under his foot. He heads to the door across the way as his intended target. once there he indicates whoever owns the periscope to take a peek, as his hands are now full.


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2013)

"Well, it's not so useful with closed doors" Menik admits of his periscope.

_Damn it, Vin, I'm a wizard, not a scout!_


----------



## jbear (Jul 26, 2013)

The two cats pad across the deck, tails twitching with impatience as they head across to the other door atop the deck.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 14 Minutes after sunset ~*_

You continue to move forward on the main deck, cautiously. Opening the door reveals a storage room of supplies and provisions for going to see. Looking carefully you can tell they appear to have been placed her fairly recently.  

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie you movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2013)

[sblock=Perception]

Perception 1d20+9=23 [/sblock]

If nothing catches Galandra's attention she will turn to Vincenzo and suggest to go to the stairs, using the periscope to look around the corners before going down. She keeps walking behind him and Tanniwha.






[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 26, 2013)

Amien whistles slightly as he gazes into the room from afar, his light reaching in just enough to have an idea what's inside, "That's enough to live on for quite a bit. I would have to applaud anyone brave enough to abandon such stock."

[sblock=OOC]No apparent action I could take, staying in marching order.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2013)

"If it is abandoned Let me take a look aroun a bit. Lem? Maui? Join me?" If no one joins him he enters any way

[sblock=ooc]how big is this room?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 27, 2013)

Maui pads in behind Vincenzo silently. Taniwha remains outside, ears pricked up and alert, looking back the other way as though he had received an order to remain on guard.

[sblock=OOC] Maui will use his scent to try and detect any presence in the store room [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2013)

Vincenzo moves about looking, listening, knowing he was the perfect target. He sighs softly at the realization he could, at any second, become a walking pincushion (or worse, *NOT* walking pincushion).

"_Eyes and ears open, my boy; yes Master Capperelli_." Vincenzo vocalizes his musing softly. That was said right before a very sound slapping on the ribs by his blade maser's sword during one of many lessons to be learned to fight in dark places.

"I need to learn to fight blindfolded someday. Sure would help today."


[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 [+10]; Damage: 1d6+7  [+6], Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

sunrod in other: [with offhand no longer empty the attack is the one in [brackets] as Singleton [ex] no longer applies]


*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 15 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Entering the storage room, it appears fill the bow on this deck, going from beam to beam. It is roughly a 40 foot by 50 foot wedge shape.  The foremast is also in the middle of the room, coming from above to be secured at its base down below. There is no one occupying the room. The provisions do not appear to be considerable for a ship this size.  Perhaps only enough for 1-2 weeks at see with a full crew.  

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie your movement to someone else.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2013)

Out of curiosity, Lem tries the lid of one of the crates next to him and peers inside.  "Well, we've been avoiding it, but it looks like there is nothing here.  We'll have to go down below and hope that we won't be walking into an elaborate ambush."

Actions:
[sblock]
Check a crate at AA11.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2013)

"I agree. if you will lead the way then?" Vincenzo will follow Lem to the steps.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 28, 2013)

"Now or never, I suppose." Amien states as the others move out, "I could do with some much needed loud noise."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2013)

Galandra stays right behind Vincenzo while Mika follows Menik instead. She's keeping quiet at the moment. Just as Lem, she feels they might need to hurry up before anyone downstairs realizes they are there. 

[sblock=Movement] Follows Vincenzo as per marching order[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 29, 2013)

The two felines fall into step, heading back to take the steps down stairs.

OOC: Falling back into marching order


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2013)

If Lem is still nosing about, then move to W,21 for a double move.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Lem doesn't find anything unusual about the crate of provisions he examines.

You reform up and follow Vicenzo's lead down the stairs to the next deck below. 

Six large ballistae are housed here, screwed to the deck and mounted on rails so they can be pushed through the swinging doors on the side of the hull and fired at nearby ships. There is no ammunition present for these weapons, however, and the deck is empty.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
The cannons are actually ballistae





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I moved you along farther to speed this up.

Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie your movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2013)

Galandra's eyes sweep the area with light. She tenses up a little when she sees the ballistae but eventually looks to the other side. 

Galandra places two fingers over her lips to warn everyone to stay as silent as they can. She pats Vincenzo's shoulder and points at the other door to their left. 


[sblock=OOC]Thanks, P. Galandra points at the door on AQ34[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 30, 2013)

Vincenzo nods without a word and moves slowly and quietly across the deck, shuddering at the thought of getting hit by one of the ballista's bolts.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2013)

Lem moves towards the door, also, but takes his time, so as to avoid creating more noise.

Actions
[sblock]
Moving to AQ32.
Stealth: 32
Perception: 23
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4154127/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jul 31, 2013)

Amien takes a glance around the room, gazing towards the ballista with admiration. He nearly opens his mouth, but has to slam it shut before he ruins everything. He continues to follow the others with his light.
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 31, 2013)

The two felines take one side of the boat each, noses close to the ground searching for the tell tale scent of hidden foes as they move forward.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

You start creeping about the ballistae deck. The door leading aft is closed.

The scents the felines pick up are of people and sewer. This deck has not been scrubbed clean, but the scents are not necessarily new as the ship has inhabitants that have been everywhere recently.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
The cannons are actually ballistae





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie your movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2013)

_"Locked"_ Galandra whisper under her breath to Lem and Vincenzo. _"Can you open the lock? or should we keep going? Looks like they got scent of something" _she says pointing at the cats, specially Mika's behavior. The cat is wagging her tail in anticipation and making a small chattering sounds.

Maui might be able to discern the following. _"People. Near? Hunt?"_ One of her ears is turned forward and another towards Galandra, waiting for any order but stays put with Menik.

Galandra keeps following Vincenzo with Lem.






[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2013)

Vincenzo, still fruitlessly trying to relax in the environment, keeps an eye on where he is going, just in case the pirates have a deadly surprise up their sleeve.


----------



## jbear (Aug 2, 2013)

"Patience Young Leopard" Maui rumbles back at Mika. "Stay with your human and protect her." To the others ears the leopard merely hisses. Then he and Taniwha sit on their haunches peering towards the end of the ship awaiting for the others to finish with the door and to continue advancing.


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 2, 2013)

Amien stays back with Minek for the time being, also waiting for either something to happen or the time to move on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2013)

*GM:*  The door is "closed" not locked.  I have nothing to update for you all today, you have not taken actions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2013)

Vincenzo looks to the others and the looks to the door. He moves the glowing stick to his sword hand and opens the closed door with his free hand slowly. about 6 inches. he motions for the periscope, and looks in the room beyond with it.

[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 57/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 [+10]; Damage: 1d6+7  [+6], Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

sunrod in other: [with offhand no longer empty the attack is the one in [brackets] as Singleton [ex] no longer applies]


*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Vincenzo peers into the aft cabin.

These finely appointed quarters contain a table, some chairs, bookshelf, and a few barrels, all of which have been screwed to the deck. There is a stack of papers on the table. However, this room is dusty and dirty and doesn’t appear to have been used recently.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
The cannons are actually ballistae





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move or tie your movement to someone else.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2013)

_"No one home?" _Galandra ask whispering to Vincenzo as she peeks inside the room too.

_"I guess is time to check the rest of the place then"

_She will wait for Vincenzo to move out and follow him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2013)

Exiting he looks impatient. 

"No, no one home. And it looks dirty, unused. I am not sure this ship is the right location."


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 5, 2013)

Catching wind of what was said, Amien asks, "Then.. who _does_ it belong to? Surely nobody would be so daft to allow a bunch of kids like us saunter onto their vessel, right?"


----------



## jbear (Aug 5, 2013)

Maui growls and pads forward into the dimly lit area of the boat, impatient to move on. Taniwha follows him forward, sniffing out any signs of a fresh scent.

[sblock=OOC] I am assuming the lit area is bright light and that dim light will extend out further than that. I don't know the rules on that so correct me if I am mistaken.

Both felines continue to use scent, looking for signs of a fresh scent, which I think they could distinguish even if the area is well frequented. 

Question: Can't we just search until we a) find something b) get surprised?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2013)

*GM:*  You all could post grid coordinates like I asked for too.   By all means take multiple actions to speed this up. Posting one-liners of chitchat without taking actions is on you guys.

I post results to actions, you take none I have nothing to update.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2013)

*OOC:*


 wasn't there some sort of access to lower decks somewhere? if so, then that is where Vincenzo would look


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2013)

Menik says "If the ship turns out to be empty, we should probably disable it somehow just in case they'll use it later."


----------



## jbear (Aug 6, 2013)

OOC: Move to AO 13 and AO 14 to wait for the others


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 6, 2013)

"Such a nice ship though. I would hate to see anything happen to it." Thoughts come to mind of a hole being blasted through the bottom as the means to accomplish such a suggestion. As two of the feline warriors make their way towards the western end of the ship, Amien beckons Minek to move with him as he makes his way over to join them.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AN 15[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2013)

If anything, Galandra wil motion Vincenzo towards the rest of the party to take lead with Taniwha and Maui. And check the door to the south.

[sblock] Move to AP 14... if possible have Vincenzo on AP13,  check door on AQ14 [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2013)

[sblock=ooc] oh, I see the door now. *facepalm*[/sblock]

Vincenzo returns his attention to the door at the far end of the room. "Let us move on then." He move to where Galandra directs mim to (AP 13)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2013)

Lem ponders the situation while tapping at his lip.  He didn't like the sense of danger and enclosed areas that limited his movement.  It was like walking into a trap.  They'd be better off scuttling the ship if innocents might not be on board.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem moves to AO28.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

You open the door and there are stairs leading down to the lower deck. 

You hear a stifled sob from the depths of the darkness.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
Mid-deck:




Lower Deck:





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Amien & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 7, 2013)

Amien steps a bit closer to where the leading members have decided on a door to choose. Finally able to hear _something_ from their efforts to make a discovery, Amien feels reinvigorated and eager, and nods between everyone in confirmation that he's ready to proceed.

[sblock=Action]Move to AN13 for this post, but continue with marching order as others move.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Sunrod
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Sunrod
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2013)

Galandra cautiously raises a hand for them to stop and points at the other door. "Check that one first" she also motions Lem closer to the rest. If there's nothing in there, she will let Vincenzo go down first then she will follow with composite longbow in hand.

[sblock] Galandra aks Amien to check the other door at AN12. There might be someone else hiding there and we really don't want to get jumped by the rear. 

If the room is empty like the others, Galandra will go down the stairs (B17) with the rest in marching formation. That's a 5ft wide stair, right?

Vincenzo
Taniwha
Galandra
Maui
Amien
Menik
Mika
Lem? (he's the far behind right now)

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]In that case can I hand the sunrod to someone else so Amien can hold one of his weapons?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh dear, looks like I'm missing the party," Lem mumbles to himself.  Seeing no sign of danger from the rear, he hurries back to the rest of the group.

Actions
[sblock]
Rushing back double move to AO16.
Perception check for anyone trying to come onto the boat and attack from behind: 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4165548/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2013)

"I can carry a sunrod, as I only need one hand for casting" Menik notes.

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 8, 2013)

Amien hands the sunrod over, "Then we have a deal." He then brushes his nose with his wrist briefly and reaches behind him to grasp the handle of his flail. As the chain of the weapon is freed from his person, the spiked ball bounces unpredictably for a moment before giving up its attempt to yank itself from the chain it's bound to, before following its own orbit and being dragged through the air slowly under its own weight. Amien carries this unwieldy cargo with him to the door, letting one of his arms be over-stressed with the balance of the weight during the time he has to open the door.

[sblock=Actions]Transfer Sunrod to Minek's hand as his wielded item
Wield Heavy Flail
Move to AN13, Attempt to open door[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure why I wrote a paragraph about drawing a weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2013)

[sblock] Nice touch, though. ;D [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Amien opens the cabin door and finds a bunk room. It looks like several of the bedrolls and hammocks were recently slept in. There is a lantern (extinguished) in the middle of the floor by the door.

The felines detect an odor of sewer coming from below and the open door to the sleeping cabin.

[sblock=Combat Information]Updated Map:
Note: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
Mid-deck:




Lower Deck:





```
Galandra:  42/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  57/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek & Vincenzo)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coordinates as you move


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2013)

"Can someone else take this sunrod? I fight best with an empty hand."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2013)

Mika makes a chirping noise. _"Prey. There. And there." _her back twitches in anticipation as she takes a couple of steps in front of Menik, full alert mode.



"mmhh..." Galandra narrows her eyes at Mika's reaction "Lem, can you grab the light for the moment please?" 

"Careful there" she whispers to Amien while she keeps an eye on the stairs below. "Mika looks anxious about something."


[sblock]

Mika steps to  AM15.  Perception 1d20+5=15

Galandra stays where she is. Bow in hand[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 42/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 8, 2013)

Amien looks into the room, then muses, "Home sweet home... If there's somebody in there, I can't see them." He waits until the others are ready before moving on.


----------



## jbear (Aug 9, 2013)

After doing a quick tour of the bunk room Maui and Taniwha head towards the other door that hopefully leads down stairs. There they take up a position, sitting on their haunches, looking back towards the stairs that lead to top deck. Maui snarls something but whatever he wishes to communicate is lost in translation. His tail twitching impatiently does offer a hint as to his meaning.

[sblock=OOC] Maui and Taniwha will stay upstairs and guard. I think we are more likely to get into trouble when the sailors return rather than encounter trouble downstairs. I think we should move with some urgency now and try and get off the board before anyone returns, hopefully with the slaves in tow. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Alright, I guess we should take the stairs if Amien is not going into the room. As Maui and Taniwha will be at the entrance, then the marching order for the stairs would end up like this:


Vincenzo
Galandra
Amien
Lem
Menik
Mika

Comments? If Vincenzo needs someone to hold the sunrood, Galandra can for the moment, but she will drop it and take her c.longbow with quickdraw if they find enemies. Menik should still be holding Amien's. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


sounds good to me







Galandra offering to take the sunrod gives Vincenzo a smile. he re-balences himself in several fencing stances with his rapier extented to a blank wall. He nods as he feels his working steps are firmly ordered. 

"I am ready to head down the steps."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2013)

*GM:*  Please keep things IC. I don't mind you clarifying things with OOC comments, but I prefer role-playing to support it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2013)

"I'll stay in the middle-back and watch out for our spell slingers, since they'll be able to cast over me.  Ready when you are," Lem whispers happily and gives a thumbs up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2013)

Galandra nods to Lem and gives Vincenzo a hand signal to advance down the stairs while she follows him holding the sunrod. 

[sblock] 
Vincenzo BE18
Galandra BE17
etc... [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 15, 2013)

Amien concurs with the others, "I've only one life to life. I best spend it doing things I'm not ready for." He continues following behind Galandra and Vincenzo down the stairs, his heavy laden weapon keeping him company.

[sblock=OOC]I'm sure it's implied already but move to BE16[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2013)

"Let's get this over with" Menik says.

ooc: He will follow in the above marching order

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Vincenzo leads you down to the lower deck. This is where cargo would ordinarily be stored for passage, but aside from several empty barrels and a few broken crates, this room is empty of cargo. But he cannot see very far and doesn't even make it to the bottom of the stairs when he and Galandra do find out what is in the lower decks.

The light of the sunrod reflects off the daggers flying through the air at them!

Galandra is only light wounded from one as a second thunks into the bulkhead beside her.  Vicenzo in not so lucky getting hit by three, one actually penetrating pretty deep.





Hiding in the lower deck amongst the empty barrels are 6 half-orcs in dark robes. Farther in the dimness there are some humanoid figures seated on the deck apparently shackled to the bulkheads.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Surprised by half-orcs
HO1 hit Galandra 7 dmg
HO2 missed Galandra
HO3 hit Vicenzo for 6 dmg
HO4 hit Vicenzo for 5 dmg
HO5 crit hit Vicenzo for 11 dmg
HO6 missed Vicenzo

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
Note 2: The Up arrow on a Token shows one deck above and cannot see the half-orcs





```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; 
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  35/57 HP remaining; 22 dmg
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   42/42 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek & Galandra)
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/??HP):
Half-orc2 (AC14/??HP):
Half-orc3 (AC14/??HP):
Half-orc4 (AC14/??HP):
Half-orc5 (AC14/??HP):
Half-orc6 (AC14/??HP):[/sblock][GM]You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order, so keep in mind what the players  that post before you are doing. Remember that if the target is outside the illumination circle, 20% chance to miss unless your character has low-light vision.

Everyone needs mini-stats sblocks and to clearly put actions in another spoiler block.[/GM]
```


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2013)

"shi-! Maui, Tanniwha we might really need you down here!" Galandra lets the sunrod drop down the stairs (it should light up about 10ft ahead) as she quickly takes out her composite longbow and lets the arrows fly towards the guy in front of them. "Let's get rid of these first" she calls back to Amien and the others. "Don't let yourselves be surrounded."


[sblock=Combat]Full round action


Quick Draw, Rapid Shot + Point Blank shot @ Half-Orc 6 
Attack 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=18
Damage 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=12

She hopes that's enough to drop him, and lets the other pass.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 35/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Does the wall at BF17 give enough space for Amien to stand on that tile? Actually I'm not sure I want to do that but I figure the answer may be useful anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Galandra lets the sunrod drop down the stairs (it should light up about 10ft ahead) as she quickly takes out her composite longbow and lets the arrows fly towards the guy in front of them. "Let's get rid of these first" she calls back to Amien and the others. "Don't let yourselves be surrounded."
> [sblock=Combat]Full round action
> Attack 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=18
> Damage 1d8+5=11, 1d8+5=12
> [/sblock]




Vincenzo winces from the painful dagger strikes, but bravely advances. The half orc that Galandra attacks is his target, but if her arrows fells him, he will attack the one who threw the deeply wounding dagger. Though his strike is true, it misses hitting a vital spot just barely.

[sblock=actions]
*move* 20 feet to [BE,21]
*Attack* HO 6 if still up after Galandra's arrows, otherwise stat at HO 5
1d20+11=28, 1d6+7=12
missed crit by one!
[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 35/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2013)

"I don't think I've ever been so glad to run into trouble," Lem says gleefully as he enters the scrum.  "Come here, ugly.  Let's see how solid your shins are."

Actions
[sblock]
Lem is heading to BA15 and punching the adjacent orc.  24 to hit, and 2 damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4179843/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 18, 2013)

Amien rushes in as well, attempting to follow up and help Vincezno out, saying aloud, "Looks like we woke them up! Time to wish them a good morning!" He pulls his weapon with the momentum of his movement, stopping with his feet and aiming with the feel of the ball's weight to swing at the Orc.

[sblock=Actions]
Move 30 ft either to BF21 or BD21, depending on if the weakened orc is still alive.
Heavy Flail Attack: 1d20+6=21
1d10+4=13[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: None
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock=GM Notes]Sorry, I was sick this weekend and could not get back to you guys to clarify things sooner.

I put the sunrod in square BE17, any farther away requires a toss and Move Action. So with it on the floor, I then reduced the radius of illumination to 20ft and that gives all the orcs concealment (20% miss chance) for dim illumination.  Near as I can tell this is still what I think you would do, Soulnova.

So I went and rolled Concealment % for Galandra and Vincenzo. Unlucky, both of Galandra's arrows missed, but Vicenzo still hit.

Moving down stairs costs extra movement (1.5) so Lem and Amien are actually 1 square short for for where they wanted to be  in a single Move Action to reach melee range. To be able to move off the stairs, you have to at least make half way down to BE16 before moving off without worry. Maybe that makes a difference in your turns knowing that so DT and Det can retcon the rolls to ranged combat (adding in Concealment miss chance) or save the rolls for melee in the next round.

If you move into a square that is about 50% open (BF17 or BF18), reference squeezing in the rules for movement and penalties.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock] I was not aware a dropped source of light reduced it's illumination to 20ft. Sorry, guys. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 19, 2013)

[sblock=Response to GM]Since it's a one space gap, I can alter my turn to first drop the flail and have him switch to Glaive as part of move action and that should reach? The damage roll doesn't change.[/sblock]
[sblock=Concealment miss roll]1d100=82[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats Updated w/ Location of Heavy Flail]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: Heavy Flail Dropped at BE15
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

*GM:*  Det, yep that is fine. Mark on your mini-stats which square you dropped your flail into so we know.

HO6 is now staggered and below 0HP, but still fighting on his feet.

Concealment rolls are misses with 1-20 unless otherwise defined in the roll.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2013)

DM
[sblock]
Lem will save his action for next round and stop short one square.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=GM OOC]







			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Lem will save his action for next round and stop short one square.



Umm,  what do you mean save action for next round? I did not mean to imply  that you could save the Standard Action to take extra in Round 2. You  can use the dice roll in Round 2, but it doesn't make sense if Lem is  stopping short and throwing away his Standard Action for Round 1. Are you thinking to have him stand there with a Readied  Attack?

Btw, I am still waiting on [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] and [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]. Absences for more than 2-3 days are supposed to be communicated, guys. [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Not absent. Have been following thread. As turns are in post order I was waiting for the stairs to clear so Maui could move down and act. It also makes sense that he act last in any case as he is furtherest from the attack.

Now that I look at the map however I am not to sure where the exact entry point is from upstairs so I can't calculate the distance I need to move. Also, if the orcs at the edge of the light were able to throw daggers from those angles then I am also imagining that we could just jump off the stairs and go straight across the room towards teh orcs rather than trundling all the way down the stairs, true? There is nothing blocking us from doing this, right otherwise all of the orcs wouldn't have been able to fire on us or would have probably missed from the cover provided.

To save time as I am very busy at the moment, here are some possible actions to have my characters take:
If Maui and Taniwha are too far away to be involved they will just double move as far as they can.
If Taniwha can reach an orc within 50ft of movement then he will make a bite attack on the closest  standing orc
If he needs to leap off the stairs to do this he will do so. 
Pretty sure there is no way that Maui can possibly reach even with the possibility of jumping off the stairs so he will go the normal way.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=GM OOC]Both Maui and Taniwha would have to go through Menik's square (the doorway is on the southern edge of his square) to get to the orcs. 10squares of movement would mean Taniwha can reach HO1, HO2, HO4, or HO5. If Maui doesn't have 45ft movement, all the orcs are beyond his range for 1 Move Action.

As I stated before, a person can jump off the stairs from BE16 without issues or additional movement cost. This was the route I had Lem try and he still came up short 5ft to reach a half-orc.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I missed that detail. Feel free to either NPC Maui and Taniwha this round if you want to move on, otherwise I will get a post up tomorrow once I have taken some time to process everyone else's moves and the situation after the darkness changed the situation. Alas, I have run out of time this evening and need to log off for the night. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I haven't been AFK, just biding my time until the others have gone and I can figure out if Menik is able to join the fight by heading in and casting spells from the rear without endangering himself. If not he'll cast mirror image then wade in next round. I'll figure it out but may not have time until this eve.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2013)

Hearing the daggers hit his companions, hurled by foes he can't see, Menik casts mirror image to provide some protection before he moves downstairs, though he is disappointed that only two images appear.

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 22, 2013)

Maui growls and darts into the hold and down the stairs, where he crouches low taking stock of the orcs which he can see in the dim light. Taniwha on the other hand is not so reserved. The cheetah enters the hold and springs down from the stairs in a single graceful movement and makes a lunging bite at one of the orcs. Taniwha's teeth sink deep into the groin of the orc who squeals like a pig in pain, the great cat twisting its head to the side without letting go, intent on downing his first victim. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui moves to BE17 and drops into Total Defense
Taniwha moves to BA 17 and bites Orc 2 with Power atk: 29 vs AC=Possible Crit Crit confirm: 14=Confirmed Hits for 20 dmg  and attempts to trip: 15 vs CMD of Orc 2 [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: Active Leopard Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (22)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Magic Fang (Bite; 1 min)


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Taniwha badly injures one of the half-orcs, but fails to pull him off his feet.






The half-orcs counter-attack with their fists and feet.

Three gang up on Taniwha, two with a flurry of kicks and one manages to connect with the cat for a stunning type blow to the shoulder. The third moved up from its cover behind a barrel and flanks the feline and delivers a stunning kick to its rear end.

The other three surround Vicenzo, the badly wounded one and the half-orc from around the barrel both miss. The third warrior steps up to flank the swordsman and delivers a glancing punch to his shoulder that is surprisingly stunning.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Taniwha's trip failed, added CMD to defensive stats below
HO1 5ft stepped, flurry of blows missed Taniwha
HO2 hit Taniwha 7 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO3 missed Vicenzo
HO4 hit Taniwha 6 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO5 hit Vicenzo 5 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO6 (Staggered, took 1 dmg) missed Vicenzo

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
Note 2: The Up arrow on a Token shows one deck above and cannot see the half-orcs
Note 3: Moving down stairs costs extra movement (1.5) so Lem and Amien are  actually 1 square short for for where they wanted to be  in a single  Move Action to reach melee range. To be able to move off the stairs, you  have to at least make half way down to BE16 before moving off without  worry.





```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     41/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  30/57 HP remaining; 5dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
Maui:      47/47 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   29/42 HP remaining; 13dmg, 2 x Fort DC12 or be stunned

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc2 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): 2HP remaining
Half-orc3 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc4 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc5 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc6 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -4HP; Staggered & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.

Actions are resolved in posted order (unless you state it is to be resolved after someone yet to post). Remember that if the target is outside the illumination circle, 20% chance to miss (Rolls of 1-20 on 1d100) unless your character has low-light vision.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2013)

"I didn't think I could say this after tumbling against some necromancers, but man these guys I run against seem to just get uglier as time goes along.  Alright ugly, let's see what those ribs are made of."  Lem moves up to engage the orc next to Taniwha.

OOC
[sblock]
Edit: Changing my post... looks like you updated Lem's move as I would like before I got to hit the post button.

Update: Moving to BA next to Taniwha and attacking Orc 2.  I should drop him as I am taking the roll from last post.

24 to hit, and 2 damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4179843/
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 22, 2013)

*GM:*  Lem can start in square BA17 then, it will not make a difference in the outcomes


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 22, 2013)

Just moments after he sliced one of the brutes down his upper right shoulder, he continues to carry his swinging movement while turning with his feet, circling the blade a direction facing away from Vincezno, and attempts to slice another distant second orc through the mid-section. However; he's still not quite adept at fancy tricks and manages to misjudge the distance, just whirling short of his opponent's skin.
[sblock=Attack Roll]Attack Roll: 1d20+6=11

I knew this was going to happen after getting excellent rolls in another game.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: Heavy Flail Dropped at BE15
HP: 41/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

Vincenzo is taken aback at the pain and accuracy of the connecting punch .. .. ..

fort save:  

1d20+6=17

Though a grunt is heard, his combat training overwhelms the practiced punch's intended effect

He counter-counters with his own attack

[sblock=actions]
*move* 20 feet to [BE,21]
*Attack* HO 6 [as he is still standing]
1d20+11=14, 1d6+7=11
pretty sure its a miss.

[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 30/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2013)

Galandra curses in low voice seeing Taniwha surrounded. She lets her arrows fly once again, hitting true this time thanks to the light.




[sblock=Combat]

Galandra makes a full round of rapid shot at point blank shot against HO4

1st C.Longbow Attack 1d20+6=17 (already with Point blank)
Rapid Shot 1d20+6=18

Damage 1d8+4=9, 1d8+4=11 (+1 point blank shot =  10 and 12)


[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 35/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft)  (DROPPED AT BE16)


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2013)

With two images identical to himself shuffling about him chaotically, Menik heads downstairs. Seeing the situation, he unleashes a scream - silent to all but his target - on one of the half-orcs.

[sblock=actions]Move to BD 16.

Ear-piercing scream on HO3; 11 damage + stun 1 round (Fort DC 17 for half damage + no stun).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast 1),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=Stunned]Taniwha is stunned: 7 & 23 Fort Saves [/sblock]

Taniwha flattens out its four legs, reeling from the blows received by the the stunning kicks. The cheetah is unable to even reply with its own flurry of blows. Maui springs into action with a snarl, finishing the unarmed fighter that Galandra had mortally wounded with a vicious bite to the back of the neck. 

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha has no action
Maui moves to BC 19 avoiding OAtks and Bites H4 19 hits for 9 dmg. With Galandra dealing 20 dmg I think this should finish H4 off.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: Active Leopard Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (14) 
HP: 29 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Magic Fang (Bite; 1 min); Stunned 


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2013)

Mika jumps in front of Menik to keep defending him. She looks about quite anxious for the battle. 

Mika attempts to roar fear into the hearts of the enemy... But she's just TOO CUTE! 

[sblock]
Moves to BD17

Intimidate (demoralize) 1d20-2=4
hahahahaha 

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_

You are finding the half-orcs are continuing to remain on their feet and fighting even after mortally wounded.  Finally the dying on facing Vicenzo falls dead after he skews him one more time.  The one Lem punched is still fighting as is the one nearly dead after Galandra's arrows and Maui's bite.





The half-orcs counter-attack with their fists and feet, flanking some of you in the chaotic melee.

Two half-orcs gang up on Taniwha flanking the feline to try and put it down. The unwounded one kicks the cat in the head for another stunning blow, but his second punch missed. The dying ones misses.

The half-orc with 2 arrows flanks the feline druid and delivers a stunning kick to Maui. The half-orc that shook off Menik's spell unleashes a flurry of punches, but fails to connect.

The half-orc facing Vicenzo, steps inside the reach of Amien and delivers a series of punches. The first one is a stunning one to his shoulder, but the second punch misses.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Vicenzo actually hit & KIA'd HO6
HO3 Saved vs Menik's spell
HO1 flurry of blows, 1st Crit hit Taniwha 14 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO4 (Staggered, took 1 dmg) hit Maui 6 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO2 (Staggered, took 1 dmg) missed Taniwha
HO3 flurry of blows, missed Maui
HO5 5ft stepped & flurry of blows, 1st hit Amien 9 dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
[sblock=Ditzie Maps]Updated Map
Please note that the map is now a link.  You  can move your token yourself. Be sure to also move any icons that apply  with it (Menik has Mirror Image & Maui has Beast Form). Then hit the  <Enter> key. The map updates the URL. Copy the new URL into your  post for the next person to use for their map.

The Map is getting updated by YOU guys. So do not go back and use my map after someone updates the map.[/sblock]


```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     32/41 HP remaining; 9dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
Vincenzo:  30/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 6dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 14dmg, Fort DC12 or be stunned

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc2 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -1HP remaining; Staggered & dying
Half-orc3 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): 17HP remaining
Half-orc4 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -10HP remaining; Staggered & dying
Half-orc5 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc6 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up.

Scott, I provided ACs so you know if you hit. 
The map is no longer showing health bars either.
The half-orcs have ferocity and will keep fighting until dead at -13HP while under staggered condition. They still get AoOs.
Menik's Sunrod means the battle is all illuminated


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2013)

"Drop dead already!" Galandra growls while tensing her bow once more and shooting another of the orcs and trying to assist Maui. She keeps doing great damage but not enough to fell them. 


[sblock]
Galandra takes a 5ft step to B17


Rapid Shot + Point blank shot to HO3
C.Longbow attack 1d20+6=15
Rapid Shot 1d20+6=24
Damage 1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=13 (PBS already included)[/sblock]



Mika sees and opportunity to attack the smelly prey, and takes a 5ft step north and attacks the dying halforc, closing her jaws around his leg to keep him from approaching Menik. 


[sblock]
5ft step to BC17
Bite vs HO4.
Bite 1d20+7=15 
Dmg 1d4=4


I have a question. Mika has Bite 1d4. Shouldn't I also factor her STR there and with her claws? = 1d4+1, 1d2+1?

Anyway, that should be enough to kill him. I'll put him as dead on the map too.

[/sblock]


"GOOD GIRL!" Galandra praises the cat. 

_":3"_ Mika twitches her ears and tail happily. 




*UPDATED MAP*​

[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 35/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (24)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 23, 2013)

Updated Map​
Amien is starting to show a bit of a serious attitude and strife towards the orcs that are continuing to go out fighting even in their dying breaths. There is something raw and passionate about their persistence and lack of well being for themselves and starts to trigger something within Amien.

Then suddenly one of the healthier half-orcs walks up and hooks him in the jaw. Just as Amien is about to lift his face back up he finds his stomach punched in, but his movements hardly pause as he lifts himself back up and takes a moment to crack his jaw back in.

While normally haunted by his violent past, the way the half-orcs fight even beyond capabilities inspire him even now, like a new memory has been made. He speaks in Orcish to his foe, "_So a battle where the only escape is death is what you want, is it? Then let our last breaths be drowned in blood!" _The warrior then jumps back and with much more tense and defined muscles suddenly, slashes diagonally through the half-orc's body.

[sblock=Actions]Fortification Save: 1d20+5=16
5.ft step to BF19
Activate Controlled Rage (+Strength chosen)
[URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4188689/"]Attack Roll against HO5: 1d20+8=23
Attack Damage: 1d10+7=11[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: Heavy Flail Dropped at BE15, Controlled Rage (+4 Morale Bonus to Strength)
HP: 32/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]

[sblock=To DM]Is there a rage icon that can be added?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC MAP] Det, I think you need to use my link from the updated map. We need to use the latest map posted. Perinmiller, is this right?[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Whoops. i thought I used your link but I must have closed the wrong map window. Should be fixed now.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2013)

Through the chaos of battle, Vincenzo finds himself flanking a half-orc (HO3) with Maui. He takes advantage pf the tactical situation and takes a stab at felling the hardy opponent.

[sblock=actions]
*move* none
Attack HO 3 
1d20+11=25, 1d6+7=11
 (forgot the flank, but its a hit. 27 attack with flank.)
[not a crit  ]
[/sblock]

Through a series of dodge and parries, Vincenzo gets a good hit in, though its not enough to drop the guard.




[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 30/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 23, 2013)

Maui is left reeling from the blow but the ruthless strike that Taniwha takes shakes the big cat from his reverie. Taniwha snaps its jaws around the soft flesh of the wounded half orc's groin, tearing his privates off completely, ending the beserk fury and sending the unarmed fighter crashing to the ground in a twitching pool of mess. Hackles up, the cheetah lets his own fury be known, leaping up with both claws and dragging them roughly down the other orc's face, neck and chest, leaving angry torn flesh in lines like recently sewn fields of gore. The cheetah is however badly wounded despite the brave show, it ducks to the side of the furious feet that have pounded him so hard, hoping to avoid any more of the bludgeoning force.

[sblock=OOC and Actions] Scott, I think you did just enough dmg to take HO3 down to -13: 17 -19 (Galandra) -11 (Vincenzo) = -13. 

Maui is stunned: Fort Save 8 Taniwha saves 19 
Maui has no action
Taniwha full attacks: Bite 16 vs AC=Hit with Power Atk for 13 dmg to HO2: Dead
PAtk CLaws vs HO1: LClaw 18 R Claw 19=Both Hit for 9 dmg and 9dmg: Total 18 dmg
Taniwha takes a 5ft step to AZ18
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2013)

*Updated Map*


----------



## jbear (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I got Taniwha's position wrong. I meant AZ18; I have adjusted the map. I want to set up a potential flanking opportunity vs HO1 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_





Taniwha manages to finish off the half-orc he was attacking.  That takes down two of the half-orcs permanently while only one is dying on his feet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 Continued





[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  So many Errors  [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION]: Galandra cannot take 5ft step on difficult terrain. I moved her back on the map. 
She doesn't have Precise Shot, therefore pays -4 penalty shooting into melee. 1st Arrow missed. I missed that last round as well as both her arrows missed HO4.  
Lastly, Mika's orders are to guard Menik from attack. Until Menik is threatened or Mika is attacked, she will not engage any enemy until Galandra orders (with Handle Animal Skill) her otherwise. While it is a Free Action and an auto-success with +10 on the skill check, it still needs to be taken and you should track in her mini-stats her last orders.
 [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]: Same deal with Taniwha. You need to specify changes in orders. Orders are executing Tricks, you do not get to coordinate tactical maneuvers with animals that have Int of 2. Taniwha doesn't take any 5ft step this round. Her last orders were to attack HO2 and HO1.  Maui is stunned and cannot change them this round.
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: While you did not know it at the time of posting, Maui ended up stunned. Therefore he would not be providing flanking bonus for Vicenzo.
 [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION]: Amien is holding a glaive with reach. He cannot attack adjacent so his attack is invalid. You will need to redo. I did add the raging icon.     

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
[sblock=Ditzie Maps]Yes, please use the latest map. Updated Map

In fact whenever you post IC, include the latest map even if you did not move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no limit to the number times we can update the map.

Instead of editing a map link (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you update again.[/sblock]


```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     32/41 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  30/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; Stunned
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): 4HP remaining
Half-orc2 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc3 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -7HP remaining; Staggered & dying
Half-orc4 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): 11HP remaining
Half-orc5 (AC14/CMD19/22HP):
Half-orc6 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  *Amien *(redoing actions), *Lem*, and *Menik *are left for this Round.

Please use the exact BBCode link Invis Castle provides. I want to see all the  modifiers used. I also want the roll's description to show who is attacked as well. Just like this: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) I do not want to take the extra time to click any extra links during my updates. I updated the adventure rules.


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC & Actions]I'll move somewhere and risk an AoO to do my attack then, since I don't want my written post to fall flat.

Acrobatics Move to BE18 (10 ft. move action): 1d20+8=18[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Update]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5218ca39b23e4[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2013)

[sblock=deleted]- thought it was my turn. sorry[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2013)

*GM:*  Scott DeWar, please pay attention and follow the adventure rules.  It is not your turn. Delete the contents from your last post, I don't want anyone to be confused or use your map link.

Also I just posted about Invisible Castle Rolls.  I will not count any rolls that are not properly formatted with exactly what they are and who they are used against. I will treat them as automatic failure if you continue to disregard what I ask.

Lem and Menik are left this round.


----------



## jbear (Aug 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] I would say the point you mention about coordinating tactical fighting moves is a fairly grey area.

Maui is currently able to speak to Taniwha as though they speak the same language due to his form. 
They have been fighting together since Taniwha was a cub, and Maui has Dirty Fighter in his background where it even says this. So it would be fair to assume that Taniwha is well used to moving to the side of an opponents flank.

In any case, while it was mechanically a tactical move, I believe I fluffed it well enough as moving to the half orc's side to avoid the kicks to allow it, which had nothing to do with an order from Maui. Am I not in control of Maui's companion?

Maui has given no specific order to Taniwha: "Attack HO1 and 2", I assumed that communication has become so clear between the two thanks to Maui's form that he could express to Taniwha that he should tear all of their enemies here below apart. 

However, that you are free to adjudicate according to your own personal DMing style on this matter, more on the side of how you strictly interpret the rule ... no argument. Keeping in mind that this is the first time playing in one of your games and so I am unfamiliar with your play style. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC for jbear & soulnova]I know this is the first time we have played together with Animal Companions. So I am getting it a straight right now as we move forward.

If you post Free Actions to fine tune Taniwha & Mika's movements, I do not have a problem with it. I want to see them posted, though. However, Maui is stunned and cannot do that this round.

Animals cannot think tactically with Int of 2. Just because you speak the language doesn't mean the animal is any smarter in understanding.  They know Tricks and the druid/ranger are using the Handle Animal skill. Simple commands to move to a certain spot are okay too. But really that is the extent of control. 

Animal companions are not Eidolons with telepathy that facilitate full tactical control and I expect them to be role-played accordingly. They cannot read minds and so do not have much vocabulary. Taniwha might be used to moving into flanking positions with Maui and I don't have a problem with him being easily directed to do that when Maui is not stunned.  Basically, I want to see what commands you give the animals to explain their actions.

With their wisdom scores, then do know enough to avoid AoOs, I think so you don't have to worry about them using Move Actions instead of 5ft steps and they will move around threatened squares to obey when possible.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 25, 2013)

[sblock=My thoughts on this debate]I recently discovered in 3.5 that trying to add personality or emotional bond to an animal doesn't really work well, since their Int is too low to think of themselves the same way their owner would of them (which made a casting of speak with animals rather disappointing). Plus mechanically the only way to really direct them is through tricks which are all very simple instructions that they execute in their own way. I see this as more of a reality of 3.5/PF to come to understand than DM preference, really.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2013)

Lem attacks the orc in front of him, with a couple sharp jabs to his side.  "Things going south for you and your buddies fast, pal.  Might want to think about giving it up, y'know?"

Actions
[sblock]
Lem performs a flurry of blows with two attacks at orc at AZ.
1d20+9=27, 1d6=4, 1d20+9=23, 1d6=6

10 points of damage if both hit.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2013)

_They're a lot tougher than I would have thought_ Menik has to admit, as he tries another scream spell on the nearest foe.

[sblock=map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5218ca39b23e4

ooc: I made no change to the map[/sblock]

[sblock=actions]Ear-piercing scream on HO4; 9 damage + stun 1 round (Fort DC 17 for half damage + no stun).[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast 2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry, guys! Didn't have internet access until now. So, Galandra actually shot the arrows but wasn't able to do the rest, right? And Mika won't attack that guy.  I'm going to assume is not my turn yet. I'll post new orders for Mika then.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] My understanding is that you just need to issue new orders for Mika IC, and OOC add that you handle her as a swift action to attack the half orc and then Mika's action will stand as you made it. Is that right [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] ? The same goes for me with Taniwha. I also need to make explicit how Taniwha is being handled by Maui. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_






Menik stuns the dying orc he hit with his spell and Mika follows Galandra's orders and bites him too. The half-orcs are not giving up. The dying facing Lem tries to hit the halfling monk, but misses.

The two by Vicenzo split attention and fight back to back. One steps after Amien and punches him with a stunning blow. The unleashes a flurry of punches and connects twice with the swordsman.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]HO4 failed Save on Spell, Stunned
HO1 (1 dmg, from dying), missed Lem
HO3 (1 dmg, from dying), 5ft step & hit Amien 5 dmg & Fort DC12 or be stunned
HO4 (1 dmg, from dying), stunned
HO5 Flurry hit Vicenzo 6 dmg & 6 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521b4db088bf3


```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining; 5 dmg, Fort DC12 or Stunned
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 12 dmg
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -7HP remaining; Staggered & dying
Half-orc2 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc3 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -8HP remaining; Staggered & dying
Half-orc4 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -9HP remaining; Staggered & dying & Stunned
Half-orc5 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): 11HP remaining
Half-orc6 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  *You are all up for Round 4*     

[sblock=Notices from GM]jbear is correct soulnova. Since previous orders can dictate behavior, you need to be clear when you change them. Most of the time it doesn't matter, but it will under certain circumstances. Since it is clear you wanted to shift orders on Mika, I went with that you had and updated the round.
* [MENTION=6667844]eve[/MENTION]ryone*; I *REPEAT*, when using Invisible Castle, the roll should identify the target and modifiers in the description. Next time it will be automatic miss.  I do not want to see any more rolls without descriptions of what they are and who they targeted against. This should be included in the link from Invisible Castle (or Coyote Code).  
Just like this: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=Fortification Save]Fort Save DC12 (3 Urban Barbarian + 2 Con): 1d20+3+2=8, FAILURE
Hopefully that is adequately descriptive of the event and bonuses at work.[/sblock]
[sblock=New Map (added stun icon to Amien)]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521b6f4e87ac7[/sblock]

For all of his suddenly terrifying demeanor, he is still in a way susceptible to surprises, and while focused greatly on his target, is suddenly met with a swift hook to his face once more brought upon by the movement of the half-orc. The attacker doesn't pause, and immediately takes the chance to strike Amien in a vital functioning part of his body, causing him to shut down momentarily.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: Heavy Flail Dropped at BE15, Controlled Rage (+4 Morale Bonus to Strength), Stunned (causes flatfooted, -2 AC, can't take actions)
HP: 27/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x3
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

Vincenzo steps to move with the injured furious fist fighting half orc. he stabs it him with the hope of finding a vital spot while dodging the incoming onslaught of attacks from his opponent. 

Vincenzo's Rapier Attack/Damage vs HO 3; +11 att/1d6+7 dam; 1d20+11=30, 1d6+7=8

possible crit

Critical confirm 1d20+11=20, 1d6+7=10

it appears there was just such a moment that caught his eye as his reflexes react faster then thought itself!

[sblock=map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521b71747bcc6[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 30/57
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]

Before my action I'd like to know if its possible to move Galandra to BD18 and still attack HO3 with her falchion. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=Test post]
Link: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4193676/
HTML: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4193676/">1d20+11=19, 1d6+7=9</a>
character: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/1299880
Castle Forum: [roll=test post here]#4193676[/roll]
bb code: 1d20+11=19, 1d6+7=9

edit: These are all I see on invisible castle. What am I missing?

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I think registered members can add a description within Invisible Castle, but since I haven't been able to register properly (it refused to give me an e-mail) I just alter my actual post & URL description to show what target I'm attacking and in the future what weapon & bonuses I'll be using.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=det]
oui ! why of course![/sblock]

[sblock=PerrinMiller]
fyi: tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday I probably won't be on due to  being in surgery. I will try and get on Tuesday and Thursday, but no promises.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Oh, I didn't know you could do that. I'll try to register once I get home. Can't open my email at work.  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2013)

"You lads look like you got this handled, but I'd like to help anyways..."  Lem says as he scoots over next to Vincenzo and lends a helping kick.

Actions:
[sblock]
Lem moves from BA17 to BD19 and strikes out at Orc 5.
1d20+10=17, 1d6=4
[/sblock]

Map
[sblock]
http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521c8b75e84ce

I tried to change my icon twice, but only succeeded on locking it.  I've clicked on just about everything on this site.  How the hell do I save my move?!

Edit: Nevermind.  Fixed.  Thanks, Det.
[/sblock]

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 26, 2013)

[sblock=About map]You have to press enter after moving your icon and it'll "save" your changes and give you a new URL you can copy (you copied Scott's URL I think).[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 27, 2013)

Maui lets out a growl, or at least that is how it sounds to human ears, as he shakes out the stars spinning in front of his eyes. To Taniwha the orders are clear: Kill the one who remains standing near him. Maui would finish the other.

More than happy to oblige Maui's wishes after the hammering these robed ones had dealt him, Taniwha leans into a flurry of sharp claws and snapping jaws. The stubborn half orc shifts away from the bite, but Taniwha reaches up and tears out the creature's throat with its deadly hooked paws.

Maui sets upon what appears to be the final remaining half orc slaver, hissing and spitting at Lem as he gets in his path that promised total destruction. Would Vincenzo react in time? After all they had fought side by side many times before, and the sword master well knew the destructive potential of the big cats ...

[sblock=Actions]
I don't think Taniwha needs any more commands as he was ordered to attack all of their enemies. HO1 is closest target so Taniwha just attacks him. Is that correct? (Added fluff for command if another command is necessary)

Taniwha Full atk on HO1 with Power Atk: Bite 13=Miss; Claw 25=Hit Claw 17=Hit for Minimum 14 dmg (1d3+6, 1d3+6 (+2 dmg from power atk) finishes off HO1

Maui takes 5ft step to ... BD19... and full attack... sigh... Lem ... *Face Palm*

If we were at the table we would be able to work this out with a few seconds chat. Can Vincenzo 5ft step to BE 21 so Maui can move into where he was standing (I have a feeling the answer will be no)?

If not Maui will move to BC20 around HO5 and just bite.  

I already rolled my full attack when I realised that Lem was in the way. All atks hit: Bite 17, Claw 22, Claw 14

Bite deals 1d6+8 dmg (+2 power atk) for 13 dmg (HO5 reduced from 7 HPs to -6 HPs)
Claws will deal minimum 9 dmg each for minimum 18 dmg (1d3+8, 1d3+8 with +2 PAtk); This would finish him and the fight I think.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 42 Current: 47
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +7

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +9; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 2/ 2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: Active Leopard Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +9; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +9; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +4; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]


Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (22)
HP: 42 Current: 15
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Magic Fang (Bite; 1 min)


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 16 Minutes after sunset ~*_





You all manage to cut apart the half-orcs. Only one dying one remains. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]HO1 (1 dmg, from dying), missed Lem with AoO
HO1, HO3 & HO5 now dead

Initiative:
You guys
The half-orcs


Updated Map:
Note 1: North is the top of the map, each square is 5 feet
http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521c975689412


```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining; Stunned
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```


```
Half-orc1 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc2 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc3 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc4 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): -9HP remaining; Staggered & dying & Stunned
Half-orc5 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
Half-orc6 (AC14/CMD19/22HP): Dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  *Menik* and *Galandra/Mika* are left for Round 4.

Galandra can move to BC18 and draw Falchion to attack if you are wondering, Soulnova.     

[sblock=Regarding Invisible Castle]Okay, I had not realized you all were not registered at Invis Castle.  You need to be so you can tie rolls to a character account and add the description. Because when you copy the BBCode link, it should not need to be altered.

Check your spam filter since that appears to be a common issue with their activation emails. Otherwise you can PM Satin Knights and he can help.


			
				Satin Knights said:
			
		

> Hi all.  If you have problems with Invisible Castle  because you can't get the email for creating the account, I can build  an account for you and then send the userid and password.  They have a  terrible auto-mailer that fails to get through a lot of spam filters.  I  control my mail server completely, so I can override filters when I  have their system generate email.  It only took me 5 times to figure out  how.   I have already done this for one other LPF player.
> 
> So, let me know via private message if you want me to do one for you.
> I CC'd PM so he would know what I am doing.  Soulnova's mailbox is full,  or I would offer the same to her.  I didn't want to ooc this and  interrupt the game.
> ...




Then it will be much easier. In the description of the dice roll you put what the roll is for and the target. For example "Bite vs. HO3". It you are using a conditional modifier, adding that into the description is optional. For example "Bite (Power Attack) vs. HO3". Since the actual rolls are included, I will see the modifiers to compare against normal. This is not more work, just shifting the OOC information on the action to the dice roll itself.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

Galandra will attempt to finish off the remaining. She drops her bow at the stairs and moves towards the orc quickly unsheathing her falchion.

If she can't attack him, she will order the half orc to stand down and surrender. "Alright, Pumpkin! Party is over."

[sblock=Combat] 
Move to BC18
Drop bow at BD17 (free action)
Quick Draw Falchion (Free action)

Falchion Attack vs HO4 (1d20+9=23, 2d4+6=12)

Is this alright? [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 35/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) (DROPPED AT BE16)


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 17 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Galandra finishes off the last of the half-orcs. The battle is over.

You are left standing amongst the battered and blood corpses, the stench is already beginning to permeate the air of the enclosed space. The prisoners chained to the sides of the ship are calling out to be released.

Updated Map

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Combat over. Awarded 4800XP (800 each). First post of thread updated.
Vincenzo reached 6th level on 3 Jul 2013 with 15016XP 
Maui reached 6th level on 9 Jul 2013 with 15003XP 
Amien will reach 4th level on 30 Aug 2013 with 6009XP 

Please continue to use the map as you move around.


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 27, 2013)

A dreadful smell of death, a numbness felt through his body from a blow that had literally knocked him out of his entranced state, and the staggering lack of control over his body as he suffers both a sense of paralysis and the fatigue that comes from overdoing it in battle leave him in a bad trip for a few moments and leaves him feeling like a turtle on his back until he is finally able to start moving and begin trying to drunkenly get back on his feet, having to use his glaive to pull himself up. Amien coughs, his body still trying to return to function, "W-where am I? All I remember is saying something I thought some half-orcs would like then passing out. How much did I drink last night?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

Galandra steps back, sheathes her falchion and retrieves her bow from the ground. 

"Alright, we gotta move quick. Let's look for the keys, we need to get them out of here before their clients come. You didn't miss much Amien. We just finished"

She will then look on the bodies of the halforcs for a key to free them or any indication of who they were going to sell their slaves (and of course, any valuables).

Mika paws the bodies of the half-orcs curiously. _"Prey dead? Dead? ... *stink*"_

"Mika, *heel*"

The cat leaves what she's doing and stays close to Galandra for now. 


[sblock=Move and Map] Galandra Move to BC17 retrieve bow.
Comes back to BC18 to check on the nearest orc.
Perception check (1d20+9=28) She looks for loot and keys

*UPDATED MAP*
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2013)

Lem joins Galandra's search.  "Ok, folks.  We're going to get you out of here as soon as we can.  Pipe down, please, so you don't attract more trouble then we already have.  Anyone know which of these jerks had a key?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 17 Minutes after sunset ~*_

The moans of the prisoners quiet down. The nearest of the chained prisoners is in the dimness and several feet away and is not able to get a look at the bodies on the deck to be able to tell them apart.

Searching the half-orcs reveals that each was carrying a potion vials and had thin metal bracers to protect their arms while they were fighting. 

They each have an empty scabbard for their knives, the same knives that assaulted Vincenzo and Galandra when you got ambushed. Examining the daggers reveals them to be of average quality. They had a few coins in their pockets, but only a handful of silver each that totals 2 gold coins worth.

One of the dead half-orcs had an iron ring on him, with several keys.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   15/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) Sunrod on floor at BE17
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Please continue to use the map as you move around.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2013)

"Lem, please, could your check with this keys if you can let the people out. Menik, give them some of these daggers in case something else comes while we take them to a safe place." 

"Vincenzo, Maui, Amien... If you have healing potions or wands, this is the moment to use them"


She takes out her wand of cure light wounds and uses it on herself. 

[sblock]

Galandra stays on her place to heal. Uses 2 charges.

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4)

*UPDATED MAP*

[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 41/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft)


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (48 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

Current Order: HEEL

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2013)

"No problem.  I'm on it," Lem chirps happily.  He goes directly to the nearest prisoner and says, "Now don't you worry.  We'll have you out of here in no time.  Then we'll get you a nice stew and fresh bread, with a side of candy apples and mug of cider.  Are you hungry?  Man, I'm getting hungry."  Lem tries each key, one at a time.

Actions
[sblock]
Heading to BE24 and going to try to unlock the shackles on the prisoner who looks like he never missed a meal.  Then Lem will continue counter-clockwise through the rest.
[/sblock]

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521e69b68c49f

Mini-Stats:
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2013)

Menik carries the sunrod deeper into the ship, checking it out. As Lem unties the prisoners he asks of them "Are there any more of them around here?"

[sblock]Head to BD28.
Perception +6 = 20

ooc: I don't know how to move the light circle.

Map http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521e7f56a9d80[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast 2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 29, 2013)

Maui pads over towards Taniwha who remains shaky on its feet. He stretches his mouth wide in what seems like a yawn, but instead a rumbling echo sounds throughout the enclosed area. Taniwha flinches away from the spiritual energy that bores into his being, but looks more alert and steady afterwards. 

The two felines, who have little to offer in the way of searching the area, pad back up to the top of the stairs (after a nudge in the right direction from Maui) to stand guard, alert for any signs of someone above on deck.

[sblock=Actions] Maui (who has Natural Spell feat) casts Cure Light Wounds twice on Taniwha healing 18 dmg taking him to 33 hps; He then commands Taniwha to follow him and remain on guard back at the top of the stairs they had just descended during the fight.

They remain alert for sounds of anyone above board. If they do hear a sound they will immediately descend the stairs and warn the others with much growling and nervous cattery. 

Updating Maui to lvl 6 now. 
Edit: I think everything is correct and complete. [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 2/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 1/2 uses left per day: Active Leopard Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7; 2 Claws: +11; 2d4+7 dmg
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 41
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10  CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins);


Bite: +10; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## LiquidPrinter (Aug 29, 2013)

*Custom Boxes*

Such a nice  

www,liquidprinter.com


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 29, 2013)

Amien isn't even sure he wants to drink a potion, but supposes he'll have one anyway with a shrug. They've won this battle and he doesn't feel like he's dying, "Anybody want a drink?" He asks to nobody in particular.

After a moment, he calls over to Galandra before moving up the stairs to collect his discarded weapon, "Can you ask the prisoners if any of these brutes we killed happens to be a famous pirate with a huge price on his head?"

[sblock=Updated map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/521fce3b6409b[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8 + 1 Potion Caster Level) (1d8+1=4)

Move to BE15 to pick up Heavy Flail[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: Heavy Flail Dropped at BE15 (currently being picked up)
HP: 31/41
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +5
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +6, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +6, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+8, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +4, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 18 Minutes after sunset ~*_

The first prisoner thanks Lem and murmurs about having some food, albeit terrible fare, earlier in the day. With the blood and offal stinking up the lower deck his not hungry at the moment.

There are tow of the prisoners that are eager to talk with you.




The first is gaunt looking man, mature in age, and his torn and tatter clothing was well tailored at one point.  He says, "I am Creighton Nish. I can say for all of us, that we really just want to have this nightmare over. Most of us are prominent citizens and are only too glad to be returning home."

"The took us from the Auction the other day, and if it were not your your rescue we would sold into slavery. Egads, can you believe such a thing? These scum were nobody, my man. Least of all notorious of anything. But we shall see you rewarded."






The other individual has a calculating look and a presence of one that has been around and actually done something meaningful.  He answers Menik, "As far as those down here, you killed them all.  But the leader, a woman by the name of Luscilia Ismacco is due back soon. They were due to sail off tonight in the darkness."

"I am Cestis. Just who are you and your companions?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   33/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek) & Sunrod on floor at BE17
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Post your character into the Level-up Approval thread. I am not reviewing them from here and other Judges can then help. I will update combat information after approvals.

Forget the Illumination Circle, but you can move the light source itself. I added the middle deck and expanded the lower deck. There is nothing aft from column 38

Please continue to use the LATEST map posted as you move around.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2013)

"My name is Galandra Beyrin. We were sent by Chairman Maylor Jacobson of the Crusaders of the Raven to investigate the kidnappings. Glad we got here in time" she says giving them a nod. "Can you tell me how this Ismacco girl is like? Can she casts spells or prefers the sword?"

[sblock] Move to BD20, Mika (HEEL) to BD19

* UPDATED MAP *[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2013)

"I am Menik. Do you know of any other prisoners?"


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 30, 2013)

After Amien grabs his weapon, he catches up with the others and can see that the prisoners are already mostly freed. He listens to the discussion that has happened so far while picking up one of the sunrods that is still lit. After hearing a bit of information presented, he suggests to everyone, "Normally I'm not one to have a bright idea, but can we talk while we leave the ship or after we escape? We're not exactly invited guests, you know. Also.. this Luscilia broad sounds close enough to what I was hoping for."

[sblock=Movement & Updated Map]Pick up Sunrod on floor, Move to BD23 afterward[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]It is August 30 for me now so I'll work on leveling up.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Aug 31, 2013)

An angry and impatient growl sounds from the top of the stairs where Maui and Taniwha await, nervously, tails twitching. SUrely this was neither the time nor the place for a chat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 18 Minutes after sunset ~*_

The first prisoner stands shakily to his feet after being freed by Lem.  The rest are still shackled, awaiting the halfling to do the honors.




Creighton Nish agrees, "Yes, please finish freeing us so we can get out of here."






Cestis answers in a low voice, "Ah, I work for the same man. I am lucky you were hired and capable."

"I do not know much about the woman in charge. She carries a heavy flail and wears suit of half-plate armor. Her gear looked to be of excellent craftsmanship. That's really all I know about her."

"Well, I don't like her. So I am not sure why it is the sort of girl your friend is looking for." He nods towards Amien.

"As for these other people, we did not exactly get much opportunity to chat. Those bastards tended to punch and kick us for just talking."  In the light of the sunrods, you can see that the prisoners have probably be treated roughly.

"I recognize that one over there, Mister Nish.  He is a minor noble.  The others are also prominent citizens most likely."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   33/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek & Amien)
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Btw, I don't think you have collected any of the loot yet, only the keys. Also, magic items don't get identified for free in my games unless it at the adventure's end. Any magic items will not be revealed as such if you don't do so IC.

I will not advance the scene until everyone is leveled up, so you might as well RP now. It is not going to change the situation adversely IC.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2013)

As there's still people to free, she will check the rest of the area to see if there's anything of value while Lem and Menik assist them. "Amien, Vincenzo, don't forget to heal up. If you have a wand I can help you out with it."

 Maybe Amien can look around too.

[sblock]
Galandra Move to BE30
Mika to BE29

Perception Check (1d20+9=16)

*UPDATED MAP *[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 41/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Aug 31, 2013)

"I have a soft beating heart for fair, lovely maidens who have incited a bit of.. gossip and thus can net me a sack of gold for bringing them in." Amien explains, forgetting the suggestion that he had just made already.

He then stands over one of the dead half-orcs, and begins to poke around his clothing and body with his glaive to see if there's anything interesting on them that would be a shame to go to waste. Whatever he might see, he'll eventually kneel down to remove the bracers and take a look at them to see if they would help protect him. As he does all of this, he continues talking, "Punching, kicking... The language of drunks, angry spouses, and thick headed dimwits to be sure. I'll be darned if they weren't well spoken about it though."

[sblock=Updated Map, searching one of the half-orcs]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/522256ce40a11[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

*GM:*  I already revealed what was on the half-orcs. They each had daggers (thrown), bracers, and potion. One had the ring of keys. They had silver coins, totaling 2gp in all.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2013)

[sblock]Galandra is looking on the other side of this level. Maybe Aimen can check on the North side?[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 3, 2013)

Amien apparently cannot tell if they are a specialized kind of bracer. Fair enough, he supposes. He'll just stick them into his haversack for now until he can know a man well enough to inform him.

When Amien is asked to search the North side, he says, "Okay." and moves on up to the crates seen on the north end of the ship. He wonders if he can tell if what's inside and if it would be worth smashing something with his flail. Upon turning a corner between the boxes he discovers that there seems to be a chest up here, maybe that's why she wanted him to search. He steps back to the middle of the room, and asks, "Who has the keys?"

[sblock=Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52263d39aa9dd[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats (updated for Level 4)]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: None
HP: 31/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2013)

*GM:*  I refer you to the opening description of the lower deck. The barrels and crates you see on the map are obviously empty. There are no locked chests.

I am waiting on Scott DeWar to level up. In the meantime you have things and RP you can do while we wait.


----------



## jbear (Sep 6, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] I just wanted to check in and let you know that I am reading the thread and active. I just don't really see any opportunities for Maui to interact or search for loot in his cat form. I am guessing our loot is back in the rooms we checked upstairs where we found 2 different locked chests. So Maui can't really help while he has paws.

I don't want to waste his beast form ... Although technically he did gain another use when he levelled up. I can have him change back I guess and drive the action in this down time forward. Would you prefer I did that PM? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Lem has the keys and continues freeing prisoners. You manage  to remove the bracers and potions from each of the half-orcs and stash  them in with your gear to look at later. Without finding anything else  of interest, you begin heading back topside.

Making your way through the middle deck, between the ballistae, you hear a female voice on the deck above calling out.

"Orcs! Where are my bloody slaves? You better not be messing them! Get up here, front and center!"

The  wounded Vincenzo and the beat up Cestis offer to watch over the freed citizens while the rest of you deal with the irate woman above.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     27/41 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; 
Maui:      41/47 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   33/42 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Magic Fang & Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Earsplitting Scream x2 (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek & Amien),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(20/40 Rounds remain)
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*

        *GM:*  It's alright, jbear. It looks like Scott's out of pocket for awhile. I will have him NPC'd and leave him out of the next fight. We are moving on.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2013)

Galandra freezes for a second and looks back at Tanniwha, Maui and Aimen. _"Get ready_" she whispers. With a sign, she orders Mika to defend Menik again. She motions the others to get closer with her. 

She will make her way to the last steps of the stairs and peek around the corner to have a view of Ismacco and any other enemy with her. 


[sblock]

Galandra move to X34 with her Longbow

Stays on cover and peeks (do I need to roll something else?)

Perception +9 (+2 vs Humans) (1d20+9=19)

Stealth +8 (1d20+8=17)

*UPDATED MAP*

[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 41/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

Lem sighs and rolls his eyes, muttering under his breath, "Of course it wouldn't be easy.  Of course I wouldn't be eating lamb anytime soon."  He moves up alongside Galandra.

Action
[sblock]
Moving up to W34.  Matching the actions of Galandra.
Perception: 17
Stealth: 31
1d20+10=17, 1d20+17=31
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/522a178310d02

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 7, 2013)

A woman's voice, the brawler's boss. She must be fearsome indeed to command such skilled and vicious fighters. Maui figured it was time to pray for Tane for aid. His feline head lowers, remaining where he was at the bottom of the steps, an almost imperceivable rumble vibrating from his chest. Taniwha's body tenses as it waits for an order from his master, as his muscles begin to ripple and grow.

[sblock=Actions]Swift Action: Taniwha Guard Maui
Standard: Bull's Strength on Taniwha
Taniwha prepares a bite attack should anyone threaten Maui
Move: Both Stay where they are for now. (I am going to prepare as much as possible before engaging in the fight: it feels like the BBEG) 

In the interest of not holding up the flow, if the group were to hold off attacking for 4 more rounds (24 seconds), Maui's prayer would cast the following spells: 

Intentions: 
Next round: Cast Bull's Strength on Self
Next round: Cast Greater Magic Fang on Taniwha
Next Round: Use 2nd Beast Shape (II); Change form to Dire Tiger form
Next Round: Summon Natural Ally: Leopard
Next Round: Would be looking to engage this round[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 1/2 uses left per day: Active Leopard Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11; 2d6+7; 2 Claws: +11; 2d4+7 dmg
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 41
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+12) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Bull's Strength (6 mins)


Bite: +10 (+12); 1d6+4 (+6) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+12); 1d3+4 dmg (+6)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 7, 2013)

Amien kneels down in front of the box, eager to see what is inside. Taking a key he holds it to try and find the hole to unlock, but soon discovers that there's no actual hole. He opens up the chest, and lo and behold it is empty, leaving only a roach inside to mock Amien.

As he stares into the emptiness, as if it were a metaphor for life soon everyone is starting to make a rustle. He gets up and hurries back to the others. "Hoh boy, I don't like the way we're acting." he comments, knowing something's not going their way already. When he hears the woman's voice he quietly whispers with genuine horror, "Oh gods.. She sounds just like a furious in-law. What are we going to do?"

Now understanding what the future lies, he decides that drinking his potions isn't such a waste after all.

[sblock=Actions]Perinmiller already chose a good spot for Amien, so I'll just have him use his potions.

I'm gonna go ahead and roll both potions. If for whatever reason there isn't enough time for both, then just omit the 2nd use of it.
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2 (1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: None
HP: 31/54 (currently healing for 3 & 8)
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Potion of CLW x2 (being consumed)
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2013)

[sblock]  24 seconds shouldn't be that bad for Ismacco to wait for her thugs. Galandra will hold back until Amien and Maui are done with their stuff.  If she sees Ismacco getting closer to the doors, Galandra will drop her bow and go for her falchion to attack as soon as Ismacco crosses the door [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Just  waiting on [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] to post. It has been 10 days so far. If he has not  posted with then next day or two, I will drop him to NPC status for the  next encounter as well and we proceed with 4 players for the next  battle.

I moved Lem to be beside Galandra. The link DT posted was no different than Soulnova's.
The  grayed area is where Lem and Galandra cannot see. Moving to a square  where they can see the rest of the deck (X35) will mean they are seen as  well. 

So after Menik, it is probably my turn to update.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2013)

[sblock]Could you use Menik at least? I'm having the vibe that this might get really messy without the main spellcaster and Vincenzo. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2013)

ooc: Sorry for any delay.

"Time for the periscope again?" Menik suggests quietly, while preparing mentally himself for further battle. He will bring up the rear if the others move up to the deck above. ooc: If he can still use the Pearl of Power today, he does so to regain use of an Ear-Piercing Scream.

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast 2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2013)

*OOC:*


 back from the hospital. it was a rough ride, and it will be tomorrow before I am able to actually post. Hope I am still in the game.
note to self, start reading at 248


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2013)

[sblock=Scott DeWar] If it helps at all, we just freed the slaves and were on our way out, but seems Ismacco is upstairs. We want to wait until Maui has casted his spells before heading out to confront Ismacco or she comes to the stairs to check for a surprise lol.  If Vincenzo is able, he should drink a potion because he's low on HP and we really don't know if Ismacco brought company. 

Hope you are fine![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

*GM:*  @Scott DeWar, I am ready to move forward to include Vincenzo if you are able to catch up. If you can post IC, that would be good and I can advance the scene tonight.  If you cannot get your level up approved before combat starts, Vincenzo can be 5th level for the encounter. But fighter levels are easy to approve so I think you have time to do it, because I think the rest of the party is trying to delay the start of combat to let Maui cast a bunch of spells.


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I didn't think Scott would make it back to playing in the fight (welcome back, btw. It's worrying to see somebody on a forum have to go to the hospital and I am glad you made it back), so I went ahead and healed up Amien. If Vincezno can't get himself healed up would it be possible to retcon my healing action and have Vincezno use the potions instead?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Lem  and Galandra cannot see anyone from their position, though all they can  see without breaking from cover is the entrance to the aft cabin. They  cab see the door is still open and providing some illumination on the  topside deck.  They do notice the sunrods from below are causing their  shadows on the wall in front of them and there is some light spilling  out through the open door to the top deck.

There is also a source of illumination on deck forward from where they are.

A woman's stern voice snaps, "You there! Get up here and report!"

The woman knows someone is at the top of the stairs.

There  is a groan or moan of something else heard as well. And there are some  slow foot falls on the wooden stairs above Galandra and Lem.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining;
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     51/54 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  18/57 HP remaining; (Still 5ft Level)
Maui:      50/56 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   41/50 HP remaining;

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream x2  (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek & Amien),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(18/40 Rounds remain)
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*

        *GM:*  You guys are up for 1 round of actions.

I  don't mind shuffling the potions to Vincenzo or retconning in some  other healing for him to have occurred prior to this update. Just mark  clearly that it took place before this round.

It is my understanding you use the Pearl of Power to cast the spell, not return it to cast later. But I might be wrong on that. In any case, using for Ear-splitting Scream is fine.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2013)

Lem looks at Galandra for a moment, winks, then charges forward.  "Head chef reporting, ma'am.  Looks like a loud-mouthed hag is blocking the way to my next meal."

Action
[sblock]
Running to Y39 and plan to punch anyone waiting at Z39, or the first person to block Lem's way.

Striking at whatever target he sees:
17 hit, 3 damage, adding a stunning fist to that hit, DC 14 to resist.
1d20+10=17, 1d6=3

"Stunning Fist forces a foe damaged by your unarmed attack to make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + 1/2 your character level + your Wis modifier), in addition to dealing damage normally. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next turn). A stunned character drops everything held, can’t take actions, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. You may attempt a stunning attack once per day for every four levels you have attained (but see Special), and no more than once per round. Constructs, oozes, plants, undead, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to critical hits cannot be stunned."
[/sblock]

Hope the map works this time: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/522f9c37478e7

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, -Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Am I right in understanding that Maui only managed to get off 2 spells? He hasn't had a chance to yet change into his beast shape II or summon another leopard? Or did the action continue after he had cast all of his spells? If I am right then Maui will remain where he is and change into a Dire Tiger form [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

*GM:*  @jbear: Correct, only 2 rounds have gone by. So you need to decide which one is next as I will update again before the 4th gets triggered.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2013)

Galandra gasps for a second seeing Lem running outside. She curses under her breath and takes a step out with her composite longbow, providing ranged assistance to Lem. "The party started, don't take long" she announces the others with their preparations. 

She looks around and also *above (where she heard the steps)* for a target that matches the description of Ismacco and shoots, no questions asked.

[sblock] 

5ft step to Y35

Shoots at the first thing that looks like a boss human woman in line of sight.

Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4 Attack +4 bab +2 dex +1 mw -2 Rapid Shot + 2 Favored enemy human +1 point blank shot (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11)
x2 Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4 damage +4 str + 2 Favored enemy human +1 point blank shot (1d10+8=12, 1d10+8=12)

(rolled for both arrows anyway)

*UPDATED MAP*

I asume if they can see the shadows from the stairs I now also have a line of sight of the enemy. Please tell me if this is incorrect, so I can edit my actions accordingly.


Mika stays with Menik or if he doesn't post actions for the next turn, Galandra calls Mika to the door with her as a free action.[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats Galandra]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 41/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4

Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
*Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4:* +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)

Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 

Efficient Quiver

-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack


3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats Mika] View attachment 57919
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 16/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1


Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 12, 2013)

Amien walks up to Vincezno, taking out some potions whilst saying, "You still look hard to present. Come on now we can't have that."

[sblock=Retconning previous healing action]Instead Heal Vincezno
Re-rolling Potion of CLW x2 (1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=7)[/sblock]

---

When Amien sees Lem rush out into the fray on his own so confidently, a bit of panic triggers over Amien, "W-wait! Augh darn it. Sorry guys I can't let somebody run in alone." Setting the light down, Amien grasps his weapon again and begins to head up the stairs.

[sblock=Actions for Current Turn]Set Sunrod down on floor
30ft move up the stairs to AL33[/sblock]

[sblock=Updated Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52314211013b9[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: None
HP: 31/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 12, 2013)

Maui slaps a paw across his nose, ears pinned back, eyes closed in disbelief. A most curiously human gesture in his feline form. If only he had have been capable of speaking to let his intention be known. He finishes his prayer to Maui who replies with the gift of a new and even more ferocious form. The king of cats upon the remote jungle island where he was born. His muscles rippled and stretched as he ordered Taniwha to attack any enemies upstairs. His fangs grew, his claws too. And soon where a leopard once stood now stands the hulking form of a dire tiger. Maui then padded up to the top of the stairs to take a look at what they faced. With a growl he tells Taniwha to follow him and guard him. His cheetah companion does just that, teeth bared and at the ready to bite should anyone approach with aggressive intent.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

*GM:*  Yeah, Lem is going to trigger combat by moving out on deck. I granted him a full Move Action, before I roll initiative, but that's it. Galandra cannot shoot before Initiative gets rolled either, but you can keep the rolls themselves for Round 1 if you still want to.

I am still needing actions from Menik and Vincenzo (if Scott is actually going to play the encounter).      *Actual Updated Map*


----------



## kinem (Sep 12, 2013)

Menik will follow the others to the deck upstairs. If he sees the woman and she looks like a real threat, he'll use Ear-Piercing Scream.

[sblock=Pearl]Using a Pearl of Power restores an already-cast spell of the appropriate level, which can then be cast again later. As a command-activated item, using it is a standard action so it is not very useful during combat, as the spell itself can't be cast in the same round. However, Menik has already used the Pearl to restore an EPS, having had plenty of time to do so.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast 2),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  @Scott DeWar, I am ready to move forward to include Vincenzo if you are able to catch up. If you can post IC, that would be good and I can advance the scene tonight.  If you cannot get your level up approved before combat starts, Vincenzo can be 5th level for the encounter. But fighter levels are easy to approve so I think you have time to do it, because I think the rest of the party is trying to delay the start of combat to let Maui cast a bunch of spells.




FYI: I will respond on this thread finally!


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2013)

*GM:*  I approved Vincenzo's level up. I just need his IC posted actions and we can proceed.

Thanks kinem. Go ahead and update to map with Menik's movement if he going head up the stairs before combat kicks off.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2013)

[sblock] YAY!  Good to know!! [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 14, 2013)

ooc: I moved Menik to Y36, assuming he could see what's on deck from there.

Map


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2013)

"I am afraid I am rather damaged,  I could use some healing before this fight."

http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5231b5b6cb935

[sblock=mini stats]

 Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 29/68
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*_










As soon as a few of you step out onto the deck, immediately the woman sees something is wrong. "What the fook are you doing here. Intruders! Orcs!"

Lem sees a rather pissed off looking woman holding a heavy flail in hand, glowing with light as if by magic. She is wearing half-plate armor.  All around are six shambling corpses that used to be human or a race very similar in appearance. Hard to say for sure in the dimness and missing flesh.

The walking dead start moving towards you!









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware
Luscilia has 20ft bright illumination around her

Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       26/26 HP remaining;
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     40/54 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  40/68 HP remaining;
Maui:      50/56 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   41/50 HP remaining;

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream  (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(17/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC18/Touch 09/CMD14/??HP): 
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 2 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 3 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 5 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 6 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP):  On stairs no LOS
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1

Zombie 6 is on stairs leading up to poop deck
Btw, I double checked Amien's and Vincenzo's HP remaining and I think I have them correct


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2013)

"Blast. No time for dwalding. There is trouble afoot." Vincenzo move up the steps until he is outside and sees what he can.

[double move]

http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52375a679d493 updated map


----------



## kinem (Sep 17, 2013)

"We face yet another necromancer? I am shocked! _Shocked_ I say!" Menik attempts a little bit of sarcastic humor as he attempts to face down his third zombie-mongering enemy leader in this, his third adventure.

Muttering a few soft arcane words and gesturing, he decides to try casting _blindness_ on the enemy woman. (Fort neg DC 17)

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (1 left),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 17, 2013)

"You guys don't know how much I want to face this woman in battle on my own, but sadly she had to spoil by bringing her entourage of smelly friends." Hearing a groan from his seven-thirty, Amien quickly turns around then moves to strike at the zombie positioned on the stairs that somehow managed to appear where everyone had just passed through, "I don't know how you got up here, but there is no way in whatever hell you came from that'll I let you walk behind us." His swing proves clumsy and he manages to get his glaive's blade caught in the ship's interior from attempting to swing in a tight space.

[sblock=Updated Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/523843b9c3573[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Move to either W34 (I think this is the correct distance for a reach weapon if the zombie is a space higher vertically?)
Standard Attack, targeting Zombie #6 (w/ Glaive, 1d20 + 3 Str + 4 BAB) (1d20+7=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=To DM]I have my Hitpoints as 31 (after retconning my self-healing). Did the extra hit points come from leveling up?

EDIT: Ah, okay. Didn't know/Forgot that leveling adds the new hit hit points to the current total.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: None
HP: 40/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7 (3 Str + 4 BAB), Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2013)

*GM:*  @Det, yes. From leveling.

Btw, I am flying out of town tomorrow, posting will be sporadic until I am  settled back at work 25-26 Sep upon my return. I expect to have Internet  access, but time to properly post IC might be another matter.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2013)

"STAY CLOSE TO THE DOOR! Don't let yourselves be flanked!" she yells to her companions. She shoots two times to Ismacco, drops her bow and quickly takes out her falchion looking directly at the woman _*"Bring it beetch!*"_.




Mika moves around Menik to a better position to defend him.


[sblock=Actions|OOC]

GALANDRA
5ft step to Z34.
Will use the rolls from my previous post to attack the woman.
Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4 Attack +4 bab +2 dex +1 mw -2 Rapid Shot + 2 Favored enemy human +1 point blank shot (1d20+8=22, 1d20+8=11)
x2 Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4 damage +4 str + 2 Favored enemy human +1 point blank shot (1d10+8=12, 1d10+8=12)
Free action - Drops longbow behind her.
Free action - Takes out Falchion

Mika - Moves to z35



With 44p, they look tough. Let's play it safe. I'm going to suggest that if anyone gets low on HP, we fall back inside the door as a choke point(x/w-35/36) to be able to heal.  Let's avoid rushing into them.


Be careful with Lem.  
[/sblock]




*UPDATED MAP*






[sblock=Ministats Galandra]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 41/42


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4


Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 




Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)


Conditions: None


In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4


Consumables: 


Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion


Hp 16/16
AC 20


Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1




Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5


[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2013)

Lem yells over at Menik as he squeezes past Galandra.  "Just like old times, eh?  Just think about the dent we've put into the zombie population?  It's like we're pest control for black magic."

Actions
[sblock]
Moving Lem from AC36 to Z33.  Punching Zombie 1.  25 hit, 2 damage.
1d20+10=25, 1d6=2
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5238c6463c7e1

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Does 33 AL coincide with 33X of the upper deck? I.e could Maui attack zombie 1 from there? Or does he need to walk up to 35X before he appears on the top deck?

If he needs to get to 35X then he will just climb the stairs and remain at 35 36 w x (He is now Large in Dire Tiger form)
He casts Bull Strength on himself. 

Taniwha moves to AA 35 and prepares a bite attack (and trip attempt) vs any enemy that comes adjacent. 
Still under the order to guard him but also told to protect Mika[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2013)

[free action: speech]
"zombies. I hate zombies. Why does there have to be zombies."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2013)

*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC]Just landed. I cannot do a full update, but I started work on resolving actions already posted to see if I can update soon.


jbear said:


> Does 33 AL coincide with 33X of the upper deck? I.e could Maui attack zombie 1 from there? Or does he need to walk up to 35X before he appears on the top deck?
> 
> If he needs to get to 35X then he will just climb the stairs and remain at 35 36 w x (He is now Large in Dire Tiger form)
> He casts Bull Strength on himself.
> ...



Yes, 35X=35AL and is required to reach before making it to the top deck. I updated the map based on those actions posted.



			
				Det said:
			
		

> Move to either W34 (I think this is the correct distance for a reach weapon if the zombie is a space higher vertically?)



I missed this before. Zombie 6 was not behind the party but above them on the stairs leading up from W/X32. Amien can move to Y34, then get up on the stairs leading upwards and be on the stairs with the Zombie. But that puts him inside the glaive's reach.  So I will leave you to decide where to put Amien best since Zombie 6 is not behind you. Since it cannot 5ft step on the stairs, it will not be able to attack this round.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 19, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, so since I wouldn't actually do that unless I could attack, can I position Amien at AA32 instead and assume he attacked one of the two zombies there? Since he missed anyway I don't think this will really change much other than where he's at on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 19, 2013)

The floorboards creak as Taniwha scampers up the stairs ahead of the hulking form of his long toothed master. Maui emerges onto the top deck, his muscles rippling and swelling even more. Maui growls and Taniwha responds padding swiftly through legs to take up guard on the outside of the young leopard. 

OOC: Fluff above is for Maui and Taniwha's previously stated actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Lem finds his punch has no effect on the zombie he hit.









The woman fell victim to the blindness but dispelled the wizard's spell.

The zombies moved in closer, one slamming Lem and three charging Amien. They are heedless of the reach from the man's glaive. Lem takes a slamming fist down on his shoulder. One of the charging zombies connect with Amien as a flailing arm swiped across and into his side.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Luscilia has 20ft bright illumination around her
Zombies have DR5/Slashing
Luscilla failed save, but dispelled blindness on her turn.
Z1 hit Lem 6 dmg
Z2 Charged (Amien AoO) Amien, missed
Z3 Charged (Amien AoO) Amien, missed
Z4 Moved only
Z5 Charged (Amien AoO) Amien, hit 6 dmg
Z6 Moved only

Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  41/42 HP remaining;
Mika:      16/16 HP remaining;
Lem:       20/26 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Menik:     26/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2)
Amien:     40/54 HP remaining;
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Maui:      50/56 HP remaining;
Taniwha:   41/50 HP remaining;

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(16/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC18/Touch 09/CMD14/??HP): 12 dmg
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 2 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): Charged -2AC
Zombie 3 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): Charged -2AC
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 5 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): Charged -2AC
Zombie 6 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP):
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2

Amien gets AoO on Z2, Z3, & Z5


----------



## jbear (Sep 20, 2013)

Maui lets out a thundering roar as he pushes in towards the far side of the melee. Taniwha springs into action as though it had understood Maui's roar like a human would words. The cheetah pads around the side of the outer most zombie to take the disgusting creature's flank and snaps at its heel. Meanwhile Maui reaches the other side of the boat and also snaps his jaws at the same zombie. 

[sblock=Actions] Swift Action: Command Taniwha to flank zombie 5 with Det
Taniwha moves to flank: AC30 avoiding AOs (Taniwha now knows this trick after levelling up)
Taniwha maks bite atk vs Zombie 5 Bite with Power Atk (-1) (+2 atk and dmg Bulls Str; +1 Great Magic Fangwith FLanking (+2) vs Zombie 5 (1d20+14=21, 1d6+9=14) Hits so Trip Attempt: Trip Zombie 5 vs CMD 19 (1d20+14=15)
NB: Sorry: I have reread Power Attack feat; I didn't realise the penalty and damage increase when BAB reached 4. Taniwha atk roll was a 20 and dmg was 16

Maui moves to AB AC 31 32 avoiding AOs
Maui makes a bite attk vs Zombie 5: Bite with Power Atk vs Zombie 5 (+2 Bulls Strgth; -2 PAtk); Dmg (+2 Bulls, +4 PAtk) (1d20+11=23, 2d6+13=21) 

Total Damage to Zombie 5 = 37 B/P/S damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 51
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Bull's Strength

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 0/2 uses left per day: Active Dire Tiger Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11 (+13); 2d6+7 (+9) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 (+13); 2d4+7 dmg (+9) (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 41
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+12) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Bull's Strength (6 mins); Greater Magic Fang


Bite: +10 (+13); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 dmg (+7)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock=To DM]Does the third attack inflicted on Amien take account Crowd Control +1 Dodge Bonus to AC for when Amien is adjacent to 2 or more enemies? Or better to ask does it even matter?

Also, I think you made a mistake on combat stats. You listed Vincezno as taking 6 damage but it's Amien that took that damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Attacks of Opportunity]Glaive AoO Attack Rolls (targeting Zombie 2, 3, & 5 per attack): 1d20 + 3 Str + 4 BAB (1d20+3+4=15, 1d20+3+4=23, 1d20+3+4=24) All three hit (third attack should have an extra +1 from crowd control, but it hits anyway)
Glaive Damage per hit (1d10 + 1.5x3 Str) (1d10+4=9, 1d10+4=10, 1d10+4=13)[/sblock]

Upon failing to carve any flaky flesh from the first zombie he attempts to attack, it only becomes apparent how horrible of a situation he got himself in as he senses bodies stumbling towards him. With calculated movements, the normally blunt warrior shows a bit of finesse in stepping with his swings, to slice the oncoming dead while avoiding two of them. It takes the third one to finally catch him in bad timing, carelessly driving itself through the blade that had driven itself into its arm, the pole of the glaive gets caught in the body, thus trapping its owner as well. Thinking quickly, Amien hoists the glaive stuck in the zombie to keep it from getting any closer and being able to bite him, but it only responds with flailing, swinging its fist with a surprisingly painful strength into his side.

Lifting his leg and using it to leverage his pull to get his weapon out, he jumps back to take a moment to express his thoughts with a breath and with a sarcastic tone, "My goodness! Are they all this playful?" As two of the large cats suddenly devour the zombie that had given him the most trouble, he raises his eyebrows and expression in approval and takes action to rotate his Glaive to swing the blade upward from its lowered position towards the ground at the Zombie in the middle of the pack that had gathered in front of him.

[sblock=Turn Actions]5ft. step to AA33
Standard Attack w/ Glaive, targeting Zombie 2 (1d20 + 3 Str + 4 BAB) (1d20+3+4=14)[/sblock]

Of course, Amien misjudges the precise distance he needs and only manages to make a meaningless scratch. He is not a great warrior you know, he can be inconsistent.

[sblock=Updated Map (doesn't include Maui & Tanhiwa's movement but does mark Zombie 5 as dying)]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/523c3ca2799f5[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Glaive
Condition: None
HP: 34/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7 (3 Str + 4 BAB), Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2013)

UPDATED MAP 
Vincenzo has a zombie come up on him, "HA HA HA HO!" He stabs, parries and reposts with a second stab!
1d20+12=32, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+7=25, 1d6+7=8

the hits were ver well put!

1d20+12=32, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+7=25, 1d6+7=8

crit confirm:

1d20+12=21, 1d6+7=8, 1d20+7=22, 1d6+7=9



[sblock=mini stats]

 [/sblock][sblock=mini stats] Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 29/68
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2013)

soulnova said:


> [sblock=Scott DeWar] If it helps at all, we just freed the slaves and were on our way out, but seems Ismacco is upstairs. We want to wait until Maui has casted his spells before heading out to confront Ismacco or she comes to the stairs to check for a surprise lol.  If Vincenzo is able, he should drink a potion because he's low on HP and we really don't know if Ismacco brought company.
> 
> Hope you are fine![/sblock]



[sblock=soulnova]
I have looked and re-looked. Vincenzo had no potions.
I am baffled that I did not buy any potions.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock] Can't post rolls right now. Will try to do it tomorrow morning if I have access to a PC. If I can't post by Sunday.... please roll Galandra attacking Zombie 6 with her Falchion [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock=Just a heads up]My map is more up to date's than Vincezno's whenever somebody needs to make an update.

The URL really needs to update automatically instead of requiring an enter press. </beta test feedback>[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2013)

"Ow. I really don't like these guys."  Lem tucks his chin into his shoulder and executes a quick roll, turning and tumbling to avoid further strikes as he finds himself in position to strike the necromancer with a sidekick.

Actions
[sblock]
Ok, taking a chance here in order to disrupt her spellcasting.  Lem is traveling at half movement from Z33  to Y31, using acrobatics to avoid AoO.  He will then attack Luscilia.

Acrobatics Check was a 26:
1d20+14=26

Attack w/ Stunning Fist hit for 2 points of damage
1d20+10=23, 1d6=2
Stunning Fist (monk bonus): stun opponent for 1 round DC 14, 4/day
[/sblock]

Updated Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/523d9891cb388

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2013)

_Dispelled? Damn! How? I'm going to have to learn to do that!_ Menik thinks.

He steps forward and readies himself to cast Ear-piercing Scream at her, but waits until she starts casting another spell, to increase the chance of ruining her spellcasting.

(ooc: Shift to Y35. Spell does 3d6+2 damage, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze. I'm not rolling damage yet since I don't know if she'll trigger the readied action.)

map

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (1 left),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used)
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 21, 2013)

Attempt at updating the map with Maui's turn

ooc: Looks like it worked


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 22, 2013)

[sblock=Updated Map]The changes to the map I made in my post got lost in everybody else's updates, so I have to put them back in.

http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/523f1757aa179[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2013)

_*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*_

Lem hits the evil necromancer, but she is not stunned by his tiny fist.

Galandra slashes the zombie in front her. It is badly damaged after her attack and Vincenzo's.








The woman calls upon her evil god and a wave of sickening energy washes over the deck to affect you all.  Menik's spell is still held in reserve.

The zombies continue pressing towards you. Their rotting fleshed limbs slam into Maui and Lem.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Galandra hit Z6 for 11 dmg
Luscilia has 20ft bright illumination around her
Zombies have DR5/Slashing
Luscilla saved vs. stun, channels neg energy 12dmg (Will DC14 for half).
Z1 missed Lem
Z2 hit Maui 6 dmg
Z3 hit Maui 8 dmg
Z4 hit Lem 5 dmg
Z6 missed Galandra

Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  35/42 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg
Mika:      10/16 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg
Lem:       09/26 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg + 5 dmg
Menik:     20/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 12 or 6 dmg
Amien:     28/54 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg
Maui:      30/56 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg + 14 dmg
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg 

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(15/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC18/Touch 09/CMD14/??HP): 14 dmg
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 2 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 35hp remain
Zombie 3 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 34hp remain
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 5 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 6 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 18hp remain
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2. 

Please update the map and then use the one from the last person.

Everyone rolls Will Save for 1/2 damage on Channel Neg Energy. Combat Info reflects 6 dmg for everybody at the moment. 
Btw, I fixed Amien & Vincenzo dmg from last round.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2013)

Galandra sidesteps closer to the zombies. She growls as she slashes through both of them. "I'm going to get you! Not even your foul magic will save you!" she shouts at Luscilia. With a quick motion, Galandra orders Mika to get closer and attack the zombie Vincenzo is fighting. 




The cat unsleashes a flurry of claws and fangs, but most of it was flair... until her jaw closes around the flesh of the zombie and there's the sound of bone breaking.  Galandra immediately orders Mika to retreat to the stairs as soon as she's able. 


"Maui, tell Tanniwha to bite that b!tch's ass."


[sblock=Combat]
Will Save vs Channel Negative Energy (1d20+4=8)


5ft-step to z33
Masterwork Flachion vs Zombie 6 1d20+9=21
Masterwork Falchion Damage vs Zombie 6 (2d4+6=13)


Cleave Masterwork Falchion vs Zombie 1 (1d20+9=29, 2d4+6=14)
Critic Confirm (1d20+7=13, 2d4+6=10)  Aww _ Edit: Oh, it should have been +9 but it is a miss anyway._






Mika Will save (1d20+1=9)

Mika moves to z34
Mika attacks Zombie 6 (Bite+2claws) (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=11)
Mika Bites Zombie 6 (1d4+1=5)
*Zombie 6 is down*

[/sblock]




*UPDATED MAP*








[sblock=Ministats Galandra]

Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 29/42

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4


Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)

Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 4/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1

Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2013)

Lem barely finds himself still standing, as the woman's attack nearly brings him low.  He tumbles once more to get away, before leaping up with an acid flask at the ready.  "I'm not feeling so hot, lads."  In desperation he gives a toss.

Actions
[sblock]
Lem made his save (14) and is barely alive.  The cook uses his acrobatics once more to move to the side of the ship.  Y31 to V31.  He then throws his acid flask at the zombie at Y30.

Will Save: 1d20+8=14
Acrobatics: 1d20+14=28
Acid Flask Attack, 20 hit (-1 due to range), 5 damage.  1 point of damage will splash onto Luscilia: 1d20+8=20, 1d6=5
[/sblock]

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52422b8edd6e0

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 26/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 25, 2013)

"I didn't know ... I hoped to stop her spell!" Menik lamely tries to explain his failed gambit to his companions. _She must be a priestess, I think ..._

The wave of negative energy took a lot out of Menik, but he unleashes his Ear-piercing Scream at the cultist.

Map: no update

[sblock=ooc]Failed save, Menik hp 14/26;

Ear-piercing Scream 16 damage + daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze

BTW, I will be out of town and possibly AFK from 9/27-10/1[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used)
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=Will Save]Will Save (1d20=15)[/sblock]
A black fire of darkness seems into Amien, setting his spirit on fire for a moment. He begins a long scream, inwardly fighting away at the power that tries to fade him away. He somehow manages to find the inner strength to defend himself from the rest of the energy draining him.

Feeling like he's become more empty inside, he drops his glaive and pulls out his large ball and chain. In a threatening tone, he commands the limping cadaver in front of him with an increasingly angry tone, "Get out of my way! I need a real fight!"
[sblock=Turn Action]Drop glaive at AA33
Draw Heavy Flail as Move Action
Heavy Flail Attack targeting Zombie #3 (3 Str + 4 BAB) (1d20+3+4=11); Miss[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: Glaive dropped at AA33
HP: 28/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7 (3 Str + 4 BAB), Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]
[sblock=No Map Changes]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52422b8edd6e0[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=Saves]Will Saves vs Channel Neg Energy: Maui 16, Taniwha 20 Both succeed: Damage remains at 6 [/sblock]

Maui and Taniwha's ears flinch back as the negative energy washes over them. Maui snapped and clawed at the zombies before him, shredding one limb from limb and tearing a hefty chunk from the other. Between  mouthfuls Maui growls an order at Taniwha in his feline tongue. 

"Ki te taha o te wahine ra! Ka mate!"  (Take the side of the living female! Kill her!)
The leopard springs forward towards the necromancer, dancing around the side of her to set up the attack that he had practised with his master since he was a cub. Using dexterity rather than pure brute force, Taniwha bites at the woman's heel, bringing her down in a heap upon the ground. Maui roars in approval.

[sblock=Actions]
5 ft Step to the left to flank Zombie 3 
Full Attack: Power Atk Bite vs Zombie 3 1d20+13=20 Hit for 21 B/P/S dmg
Power Atk R Claw vs Zombie 3 1d20+13=25 Hit for 18 slashing dmg
Total = 39 dmg destroying Zombie 3
Power Attack L Claw vs Zombie 2 1d20+11 = 27 for 18 slashing dmg
Swift Action: Order Taniwha to flank attack the Necromancer;

Taniwha moves 35 ft to X28 (AB29 AA28 z27 Y27 X28) to set up a possible flank
Makes Bite Atk vs Necromancer 1d20+13=18  Hits for 8 dmg and Trips her over 21 vs CMD 14 = Success
[/sblock]


Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 31
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Bull's Strength

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 0/2 uses left per day: Active Dire Tiger Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11 (+13); 2d6+7 (+9) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 (+13); 2d4+7 dmg (+9) (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 35
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+12) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Bull's Strength (6 mins); Greater Magic Fang


Bite: +10 (+13); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 dmg (+7)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*











Luscilia winces from the spell hitting her eardrums, and is dazed.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 Continued





[sblock=Combat Information]Luscilia has 20ft bright illumination around her
Zombies have DR5/Slashing
Luscilia failed save and is dazed, thus saving Lem and Mika from being taken out next round.

Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  29/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      04/16 HP remaining; 
Lem:       09/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     14/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 
Amien:     28/54 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining; 12 or 6 dmg
Maui:      30/56 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining;  

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(15/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC18/Touch 09/CMD14/57HP): 26hp remaining
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 
Zombie 2 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 17hp remaining
Zombie 3 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 39hp remaining
Zombie 5 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 6 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM OOC]Zombie 6 was not taken down by Galandra before Mika's attack, so cleave doesn't apply.

 [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION],  you do not have to list bonuses for Str & BAB in your dice rolls.  Just record variable bonuses that are not always in effect, such as Point  Blank Shot, Power Attack, etc...[/sblock]         *GM:*  Vincenzo is left for this round.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock=Cleave] Am I reading this wrong? 

http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/feats.html

Cleave (Combat)
You can strike two adjacent foes with a single swing.
Prerequisites: Str 13, Power Attack, base attack bonus +1.
Benefit: As a standard action, you can make a single attack at your full base attack bonus against a foe within reach. *If you hit, you deal damage normally and can make an additional attack (*using your full base attack bonus) against a foe that is adjacent to the first and also within reach. You can only make one additional attack per round with this feat. When you use this feat, you take a –2 penalty to your Armor Class until your next turn.


I don't need to kill him first. 3.5 was like that I believe. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

*GM:*  Ahh, dang 3.5ed rules cluttering my jet-lagged brain. You are correct.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2013)

[sblock] lol np, happens to me too. btw, didn't Tanniwha trip Luscilia? I don't see the condition reflected on the map or the enemy stats.  Or will you update that after Vincenzo?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys. Was admitted into the hospital Sunday at 2 am. No  computer, much less internet access, as I thought I was only going to be  there a few hours.. The VA hospital is working on a better wireless  access to the internet. Just got out yesterday and now on line now. 







updated map

Vincenzo watches his last attacks barely damage the zombie then is blasted by the dark force that is called from the dark forces, but he shakes off the nightmarish chilling of his bones..

1d20+3=17

Vincenzo lunges at his opposing target and stabs twice again.

1d20+12=28, 1d6+7=8, 1d20+7=25, 1d6+7=8
actual damages [piercing]: 3, 3 [dr 5/slashing]

possible crit on second attack: 1d20+7=19, 1d6+7=13, full effect of damage


[sblock=mini stats] Vincenzo's character sheet 

*DEFENSE*

Condition: None
HP: 29/68
AC: 19 
AC Touch: 14 
AC Flatfooted: 16
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

*OFFENSE - Weapon in hand*


*Rapier*   Attack:  +11 ; Damage: 1d6+7 , Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P 

*CONSUMABLE ITEMS*


Handy Haversack
- Sun Rod x 5-1
 - Trail Rations (8 days)   
- Rope, silk 50 ft
- Weapon blanch [cold iron] x2

Special note to DM: I am thinking of taking a level of rogue for next level.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*












Luscilia is lying on the deck, unable to do much of anything for the moment except protect herself.

The Zombies continue to mindlessly attack. One slammed a rotting forearm into Galandra face, the bone smarting her nose.  Another facing the tiger form of Maui punches the feline in the shoulder for a bruising impact.

The final remaining zombie charged the little monk and slammed into Lem for a pounding blow that nearly finished him off. Lem turns and most of the impact is dulled, the halfling keeping himself from being crushed against the gunwale.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Luscilia has 20ft bright illumination around her
Zombies have DR5/Slashing
Luscilia prone and is dazed
Z1 hit Galandra 9dmg
Z2 hit Maui 7 dmg
Z4 charged Lem for 5 dmg


Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  20/42 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Mika:      04/16 HP remaining; 
Lem:       04/26 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Menik:     14/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 
Amien:     28/54 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining;
Maui:      23/56 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining;  

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek),Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(15/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC18/Touch 09/CMD14/57HP): 26hp remaining, Prone
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 25hp remaining
Zombie 2 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 17hp remaining
Zombie 3 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 39hp remaining, Charged -2 AC
Zombie 5 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 6 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*         *GM:*  Everyone is up for round 3.

Since most of you never miss, this fight has been too easy it looks like.


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2013)

Taniwha tears the defenceless necromancer limb from limb. The last raking claw tears her head clean off her neck. The feline then wheels on his next closest prey while Maui shreds the zombie before him to pieces as well. 

[sblock=Actions]Taniwha full (power) attack vs Liscilia Bite 1d20+11=21 Hit; Claw 1d20+11=29 Hit; Claw 1d20+11=31 Possible Crit!
Crit confirm 1d20+11=21 Confirmed for Bite 1d6+11=14, Claw 1d3+11=14, Crit Claw 2d3+22=27 dmg
Total dmg on Luscilia =14+14+27=55 dmg ... Dead
Taniwha moves towards his next closest enemy with a 5ft step to W29

Maui full attack vs Zombie 2 Bite=1d20+13=16; claw=1d20+13=27; claw=1d20+13=17 If AC is 15 all 3 hit for minimum dmg 33=dead and 5ft step to AA AB 30 31 (even 2 hits do minimum 22 dmg)

[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC]It didn't feel too easy (I was feeling pretty tense personally). The party is pretty badly beat up. If Luscilia had've managed to get off another channel negative energy ...

And Maui became pretty beast at lvl 6 with Dire Tiger form and I dropped basically all of my magical arsenal to beef up both Maui and Taniwha. That helped accuracy a lot. Without out that I have a feeling things may have been quite different right now and the fight would be far from over. [/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 24
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Bull's Strength

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 0/2 uses left per day: Active Dire Tiger Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11 (+13); 2d6+7 (+9) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 (+13); 2d4+7 dmg (+9) (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 35
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+12) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Bull's Strength (6 mins); Greater Magic Fang


Bite: +10 (+13); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 dmg (+7)
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] lol  I don't know. Pretty much everyone is about at half HP or less except Tanniwha. Mika and Lem were this close to call it a day for the channeling if Tanniwha hadn't trip Luscilia. Lem can still drop if the zombie with him is not taken care off this round. Without Maui I think it would have gone terribly wrong.  [/sblock]


Following her last cue, Mika scampers off to the stairs and waits for her human to come down. 


Galandra grumbles feeling her nose throbbing from the hit on her face. "You little son of a-" the ranger swings wide to the remaining zombie in front of her. "Amien, I got this, help Lem!" she shouts back to the man. 

[sblock=Combat]
Mika moves to X33 and waits there.


Galandra stays in place and attacks Zombie 1
Masterwork Falchion vs Zombie 1 - 1d20+9=21
Damage to Zombie 1 - 2d4+6=11
[/sblock]


*Updated Map*


[sblock=Ministats Galandra]


Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 20/42


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4


Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (50 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 4/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1

Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 27, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Amien missed several times due to being a low enough level for their AC to be a problem. He's kind of like a PC played Leadership cohort right now.

And holy crap I do not know the rules. I just realized that DR/Slashing means DR from everything but slashing, not DR from just slashing.[/sblock]

Amien can't help but feel disappointed that he couldn't actually face another heavy flail user in battle. Regardless, he calls out with a pointed finger as the woman is devoured, his priorities being not to be bothered by the violence, "Dibs on her weapon!"

He moves around to try and whack the zombie attacking Lem, but his flail will most likely just bounce off the sturdy corpse due to switching to the improper weapon. Amien's Wisdom penalty went to work here.

[sblock=Actions]30ft move to X30 (avoiding threatened squares)
Heavy Flail Attack targeting Zombie 4 (1d20 + 7) (1d20+7=8)[/sblock]

As the ball on the chain simply sticks into the zombie's shoulder and drop off anti-climatically... A chill runs down his spine. If Lem dies Amien might have to take the blame.

[sblock=Updated Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5245bfe4b2ac5[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: Glaive dropped at AA33
HP: 28/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0


Glaive Attack: +7, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2013)

"ha ha! Ha ho!" * dodge perry stab weave * "Aha!" *perry dodge stab duck ripost* "ha ho!"
http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5245bfe4b2ac5

Full round action: attack twice

1d20+12=16, 1d6+7=12, 1d20+7=24, 1d6+7=13

[sblock=ooc] darn, no crits this time. total damage:8 [first attack is a miss][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2013)

"Well done, Taniwha!" Menik says as he casts a pair of magical darts at the zombie menacing Lem.

ooc: magic missile, 2d4+4=8 damage

[sblock=mini stat block]
Menik

AC 17 (touch 13, ff 14) w/mage armor; 2 mirror images
hp 26/26
Init +3, CMB +3, CMD 16, Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +4; Perception +6 (low-light vision), Stealth +6

att longsword +3 (1d8+1, 19/x2) or dagger +3 (1d4+1, 19/x2)
or longbow +5 ranged (1d8, 20/x3)

force missile (Sp): (1d4+2, as magic missile, 8/day, 0 used since Part 2 refresh)

Arcane bond: ring; cast any spell in spellbook 1/day except Abj or Div

spells prepared:
Level 0: daze (Will neg DC 15), ghost sound (Will DC 15), prestidigitation, disrupt undead (30', +4 RTA, 1d6)

Level 1: color spray (Will neg DC 16), mage armor (cast), magic missile (1d4+3,1d4+1) (cast), 
           ear-piercing scream& (3d6+2, daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 half + no daze) (x2) (cast),
           hypnotism (Will DC 16, DC 18, or DC 14)

Level 2: mirror image (1d4+1, 4 min) (cast),
         flaming sphere&~ (3d6+2, Reflex neg DC 19, 140' range, 4 rounds),
         blindness/deafness (Fort neg DC 17) (cast), create pit (Reflex DC 17)

Gear: 4 days' rations, potion of CLW (1d8+1), 20 arrows, club, periscope, pearl of power (1st level) (used)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2013)

Lem was looking to roll away and throw another acid flask, but with his comrades closing into close quarters, he decides on simply making good on an escape.  "It's ok.  He just took out my kidney, but I think I've got a spare.

Actions
[sblock]
Going into Total Defense this round, but tumbling from V31 to V28.  I should get an AC +4 bonus for this round.
Acrobatics Roll of 26: 1d20+14=26
[/sblock]

DM's edit--Um wrong game?

Updated Map:
http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/524636d765891

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
Character Sheet: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Lem_the_Cook_(Deuce_Traveler)
HP: 4/26
AC: 22, AC Touch: 21, AC Flatfooted: 16
Unarmed Strike: Attack: +10, Damage: 1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
Flurry of Blows: Attack: +9/+9, Damage: 1d6/1d6, Crit: 20/x2, Special: Stunning Fist Option
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2013)

OOC: Ignore the note about the wrong post in my post above.  ENWorld is acting buggy again and won't let me edit it out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2013)

*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*








With the evil cleric dead all that remains is the mopping up of her undead minions that are too stupid to quit.

One zombie slams a rotting fleshed fist into Galandra for a decent blow to her ribs. The other whirls around a flailing limb takes Amien upside the head. It is a glancing blow, but still causes him to see stars for a moment.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Luscilia's body has 20ft bright illumination around her
Zombies have DR5/Slashing
Z1 hit Galandra 7 dmg
Z4 hit Amien 9 dmg


Initiative:
You guys
Luscilia & Zombies

Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  13/42 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Mika:      04/16 HP remaining; 
Lem:       04/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     14/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 
Amien:     19/54 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining;
Maui:      23/56 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining;  

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui), Magic Missile (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(14/40 Rounds remain)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Luscilia (AC0/57HP): Dead
Zombie 1 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 6hp remaining
Zombie 2 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 3 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 4 (AC17/Touch 10/CMD19/44HP): 31hp remaining
Zombie 5 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
Zombie 6 (AC0/44HP): Destroyed
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*         *GM:*  Everyone is up for round 4.


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 29, 2013)

Amien reels from the force of the blow, and begins to make a nearly silent whine as his jaw was just bashed in once more after it had been messed up once already that night.

Now understanding that he actually switched to the wrong weapon for the job, he tries to improvise an advantage and buy some time. He spins his flail, and then tries to wrap it around the zombie's neck and pull him to the floor.

[sblock=Actions]Trip Attempt against Zombie 4 (CMD + 2 Bonus from Improved Trip) (1d20+7+2=29) - Success
5ft. step to Y30[/sblock]
Updated Map
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Condition: Glaive dropped at AA33
HP: 19/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7, Glaive Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Heavy Flail Attack: +7, Heavy Flail Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage)
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 29, 2013)

Taniwha moves in snapping at the zombies heel to bring it down to the ground as Amien pulls at its head with the chain of his flail. The leopard's jaws lock on the rotted ankle and topples it to the ground where the savage feline tears it to shreds. Maui closes in on the last remaining undead and rips it apart from behind. Both remain tense and alert, tails twitching, searching for any other signs of approaching danger.

[sblock=OOC]I think we posted at the same time so we both tripped ZOmbie 4. I don't think it matters so I will leave my post with just a minor alteration to the fluff.

It looks like combat is over? [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Taniwha 5ft step to V30 to Full atk Z4: Bite Power atk 1d20+11=21 Hits for 17 B/S/P dmg and attempts to trip: 1d20+11=19 vs CMD 19 Success and claws Power atk vs Prone Target: 1d20+11=22 Hits; 1d20+11=15 Hits (due to prone) for 14 and 12 slashing dmg Total: 43 dmg; Zombie 4 is destroyed

Maui 5ft step to flank Z1 with Mika Full atk: Bite 1d20+15=33; Claw 1d20+15=24; Claw 1d20+15=33 All 3 atks hit for a minimum of 33 dmg; Zombie 1 is also destroyed.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 6 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 20 (Touch 13; FFt 18)
HP: 58 Current: 24
CMB: +9 CMD: 21 Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will: +8

Conditions: Bull's Strength

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +10; 1d6+6 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW 0/2; Entangle 
2nd: Bull's Strength 0/2 , Bark Skin USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
3rd: Mad Monkeys, Greater Magic Fang USED, (1 new space: Summon Ally Spontaneous)
Wild Shape: 0/2 uses left per day: Active Dire Tiger Shape
[sblock=Leopard Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d8+6 2 Claws: +10; 1d4 +6 dmg
View attachment 57927
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lizard Bird Shape]
Deinonychus
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 15 , touch 15 , flat-footed 12 
Speed 60 ft.
Melee:Bite +10; 1d6+6; 2 Talons: +10; 1d8+6 dmg; Foreclaws: +5; 1d4+3
View attachment 57928
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dire Tiger Shape II]
Dire Tiger
Large Animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 16 , touch 14 , flat-footed 14 
Speed 40 ft.
Melee:Bite +11 (+13); 2d6+7 (+9) (+Grab); 2 Claws: +11 (+13); 2d4+7 dmg (+9) (+Grab)
http://s2.hubimg.com/u/6753809_f520.jpg
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 46/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 22 (24)
HP: 50 Current: 35
CMB: Trip/Disarm +10 (+12) CMD: 25 (29 vs Trip) Fort: +7 Reflex: +11 Will: +3

Conditions: Barkskin (50 mins); Bull's Strength (6 mins); Greater Magic Fang


Bite: +10 (+13); 1d6+4 (+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +10 (+13); 1d3+4 dmg (+7)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 30, 2013)

jbear said:


> Taniwha moves in snapping at the zombies heel to bring it down to the ground as Amien pulls at its head with the chain of his flail. The leopard's jaws lock on the rotted ankle and topples it to the ground where the savage feline tears it to shreds. Maui closes in on the last remaining undead and rips it apart from behind. Both remain tense and alert, tails twitching, searching for any other signs of approaching danger.
> 
> Vincenzo wields his rapier in deadly arcs, piercing the once human creature where he can, the first appears to hit a major connection of joints but fails to reach.
> 
> ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 19 Minutes after sunset ~*

 The two felines rip the remaining two zombies to shreds. The macabre scene of torn apart corpses of rotted flesh and the smell of fresh human blood from the dead cleric is eerie in the light from the dead woman's flail lying on the deck.

The battle is over and you all are still standing for it.









*OOC:*


Combat Over: 1067XP each





[sblock=Combat Information]Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  13/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      04/16 HP remaining; 
Lem:       04/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     14/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 
Amien:     19/54 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining;
Maui:      23/56 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining;  

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui), Magic Missile (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(14/40 Rounds remain)
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*         *GM:*  Combat is over, updated XP in 1st post. 3 more level-ups. 

Galandra reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 11247XP
Lem reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 10159XP
Menik reached 5th level on 30 Sep 2013 with 10159XP


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2013)

Lem says with a smile, "That was a bit too close for comfort.  If I avoid undead in the future, it will be fine with me."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2013)

Galandra sighs in relief that they didn't lost anyone in the fray. 

"Ugh... that bastard...ouch-"  she holds her side now that she has the chance of complaining about her wounds. "How bad is everyone else?"


"Mika, come here babe" The cat peeks from the door and seeing her human motioning, she gets closer. Mika purrs against her leg and then starts licking her wounds. "Hold on, sweety, let me fix you up..." Galandra takes out her Wand of Cure Light Wounds and uses one charge on the cat and another on her. "That should do for the moment. I don't believe there would be any more surprises but we should look around for anything else they left behind"



[sblock]

Cure Light Wounds Wand for Mika (1d8+1=9)


Cure Light Wounds Wand for Galandra (1d8+1=7) 


Galandra will pick up her Long Bow, and grab the Luscilia's light source to check for the locked chests they had found... Can't remember the exact location of the chests. 

 Perception Check 1d20+9=17


[/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats Galandra]


Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 27/42


Initiative: +2 
Perception: +9/+11 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, Handle Animal +6/+10 (Animal Companion)
CMB: +8 CMD: 20 Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +4


Masterwork Falchion +9 [2d4+6] 18-20
Dagger +8 [1d4+3] 19-20
Masterwork Comp Longbow STR4: +7 [1d8+4] x3 (110ft) 

Effects: Killer trait (extra damage - critical multiplier)


Conditions: None

In Hand: Masterwork Composite Longbow STR4

Consumables: 
Efficient Quiver
-Blunt Arrows (20)
-Arrows (28)
-Masterwork Arrows (10)
-Javelins (10)
-Spears (3)


Backpack
3 days rations, Wand CLW (48 charges), Oil (2)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats Mika] 
Mika, Small Leopard, Animal Companion

Hp 13/16
AC 20

Spd 50 ft
Init +5
F+5, R+8, W+1

Attack +7; bite 1d4 + trip, 2 claws 1d2
Low-light vision, scent.
Stealth +13, Perception +5, Acrobatics +5
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 30, 2013)

Taking a breath, Amien responds, his face lit up with an idea he's starting to express, "I dunno. The undead are endless and Necromancy is such a popular way to stick it to the system.. there's always a job to be had slaying the undead." He wonders if he should take this into account for his adventuring career.

Amien dusts himself off after pulling his weapon away from the zombie. He carefully steps over the scattered zombie bodies to make his way over to the decimated woman. Eyeing the gruesome scene, he represses a bit of a force in his throat. Turns out when an animal kills something, they don't have the sense to doll up the remains for a funeral. Despite learning his limits when it comes to violent imagery, he carefully steps around the blood, and then uses his foot to drag the weapon away from the splattered meat and dripping bones. No sense getting blood on yourself when possible.

Examining the weapon, obviously he is no expert on magical properties, but he at least makes sure that it's a two-handed flail like what he has now first. If so, then simple logic dictates to him that a heavy flail with some sort of magic enchantment is objectively better than a simple heavy flail he found for sale at a shack.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 30, 2013)

Vincenzo walks over to the jungle warrior-cat and pats him on the shoulder. 
"Good job Maui. You too Taniwa."
"Galandra, I might need a bit of healing to ensure no suprises. I am not sure at all about our druid and his friend here until he returns to his human form. Lem looks a bit worse for wear though. You might want to start with him."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock] If you have a CLW wand I can use it on you.  otherwise, I'll just wait to see if we find something and then use my wand on you[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Sep 30, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Don't forget I had Amien buy a backup wand for Galandra to use.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2013)

Lem says, "I could use a blast from that wand... boy I've had better days for sure.  Let's get out of here and grab some grub.  I'm going to bake me a cake with all the fixings...."


----------



## jbear (Sep 30, 2013)

Maui moves to the edge of the boat followed by Taniwha where the two felines raise themselves up onto their haunches to rest their front paws on the balustrade. The peer out towards the docks, alert for the tell tale signs of any other approaching slavers while the others search the boat.

[sblock=OOC] Not quite sure where the plank to board is on the top deck, but that is where Maui and Taniwha head, looking out towards the docks, searching for signs that more crew are returning. 

Question: Are we wrapping up, or should we be acting as though the adventure is not yet at a close? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

*~ Aboard the Prancing Prince: 20 Minutes after sunset ~*

 The two felines stand guard at the gangway, but do not see or smell anyone coming. The odor of undead rotting on the ship and harbor water is stench enough for their senses though.

In returning to the Captain's cabin and the chests, Galandra finds them unlocked and takes a look inside. Mostly they are clothes and such, but she does find the log book for the ship.  Glancing through the pages, it details where the ship has been. A few of the ports of call are known to allow the owning of slaves. Perhaps Maylor Jacobson will find use for such information.

[sblock=Combat Information]Map Notes:
W33 & X33 also contain stairs going up to the poop deck and the helm.


```
Galandra:  22/42 HP remaining; 
Mika:      11/16 HP remaining; 
Lem:       04/26 HP remaining; 
Menik:     14/26 HP remaining; Mirrored(2); 
Amien:     19/54 HP remaining; 
Vincenzo:  34/68 HP remaining;
Maui:      23/56 HP remaining; 
Taniwha:   35/50 HP remaining;  

Spells  Cast: Mage Armor (Menik), Greater Magic Fang, Bull's Strength, &  Barkskin (Taniwha), Mirror Image(2) (Menik), Ear-splitting Scream & Blindness  (Menik), Bull's Strength (Maui), Magic Missile (Menik)
Abilities Used: Wildshape II (Maui)
Conditions in effect: Darkness/Sunrod (Minek), Mirror Image(2) (Menik)(12/40 Rounds remain)
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*         *GM:*  Technically you should properly wrap up the aftermath. When we change the scene, I will fast forward to summarize the end. I don't plan to continue the series and will work on something more homebrew for the characters continuing with me as GM.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2013)

Galandra moves below deck to check on the others. "I believe we just dispatched her for good. Let us just look around this part of the ship and I guess we will be on our way after that" 

[sblock] Galandra would like to check the below deck. We found other chests around AQ36, there didn't we? Uhm... I might be mistaken. Anyway... if no one else finds anything then I guess it's time to move on. *shrug*

Galandra Perception Checks (1d20+9=25, 1d20+9=12)


Mika Perception Checks (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=23)

 [/sblock]


*UPDATED MAP*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2013)

"Well, I suppose a look around wouldn't hurt, though I'm ready to get out of here.  I need to get that fat one a meal.  Men with his girth are a chef's dream," Lem says and jerks a thumb towards the heavy-set man he helped release earlier.

Action
[sblock]
Help with the search resulted in a low roll.
1d20+10=13
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 2, 2013)

Maui roars impatiently from the top deck. Even he was smart enough to work out that the rest of the crew were sure to arrive any time soon. They needed to get the prisoners off the boat and to somewhere safe. They were all badly wounded but the druid did not want to risk changing back to human form to dispense healing with his magic stick. They were all far safer with him in the shape of a dire tiger. Likely he could kill any further threat faster than they could finish him off. But there was no need to push their luck. He let out another roar for good measure in the hopes that it would send the others scuttling to hurry up.

[sblock=OOC]I am pretty sure we have searched the ship well enough. But someone should search Luscillia. She will be carrying treasure for sure. Then lets get the slaves off the ship and out of here ASAP before the rest of the crew shows up. [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well, Amien grabbed her weapon already..[/sblock]

Amien is not very happy when asked to search what used to be a body. "Okay, okay, but I'm washing my boots of any stains they get before we head back!" He carefully tilts over the remains with the tip of his boot to see if there are any pouches or things that he can grab or conveniently fall off her person.

Then comes the problem of her armor.. Is it even magical? He isn't sure. He thinks he would rather leave someone else to pry it off if they want it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2013)

[sblock]i guess we should lead them out of here then. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2013)

Vincenzo Helps to lead the former prisoners to freedom.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 2, 2013)

Amien would collect Luscillia's weapon and whatever other items he managed to find on her and agree to help get the prisoners, and almost more importantly (okay, not more importantly), themselves out. Thankfully his magic sack helps free up his hands.

Oh, and he takes a moment to grab his glaive on the way as well.


----------



## jbear (Oct 2, 2013)

When the party are satisfied that they are ready to leave with the prisoners Maui leads the way with Taniwha by his side, padding slightly ahead of the party to ensure that the way is clear, their feline eyes piercing the shadows, and their sensitive snouts sniffing for any signs of sweaty sailors with violent intent.


----------



## kinem (Oct 3, 2013)

"I wonder if those were the 'orcs that smelled of sewers' the other prisoners mentioned" Menik says. He looks around the boat quickly to see if the party missed anything of importance, then heads out with the others.

ooc: perrinmiller, & everyone, thanks for a good game


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

*~ Prancing Prince -> Back at the DWI ~*

 Amien takes the pouch from Luscilia's body, it contained a potion vial, and rushes after the others. Galandra doesn't find anything else worth taking as she does one more sweep of the middle deck.

You quickly shepherd the freed prisoners on deck and off the ship. Once you leave the docks area and detour away from The Planks into a safer part of the city, the citizens take their leave of you. The patrols of White Cloaks in the area will guarantee their safety.

Cestis accompanies you back to meet Maylor Jacobson at the Dunn Wright Inn.  The grizzled warrior listens to your tale and hands over a reward for your services.  It is a hefty bag of gold coins. Seeing as the ship is missing its captain, he promises to send some of his men to watch it for any more returning crew. If the ship is abandoned, he will take possession and sell it for you.  He promises to forward your shares as soon as he gets them. You all earned the money. 

        *GM:*  Alright, I am ending it right here since that appears to be the consensus and I need some time to prepare for the next adventure I am running. 

Final numbers are in the first post of the thread and I filled in the value for magic items that were never identified. The sale of the ship is explaining your Time Based Gold awards.
 [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], can you please check and approve. Thanks.     [sblock=Final Numbers]Spreadsheet Tracker

Totals:
*Galandra* gained 4060XP & finished at 11,350XP; Earned +4139.5gp
*Lem *gained 4060XP & finished at 10,262XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Menik *gained 4060XP & finished at 10,262XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Amien *gained 3597XP & finished at 7846XP & Earned +3609.5gp
*Maui *gained 6019XP & finished at 20,698XP & Earned +5738.5gp
*Vincenzo *gained 6121XP & finished at 20,975XP & Earned +5672.5gp[/sblock]
[sblock=Next Adventure]Jackslate45 is putting finishing touches on preparations for an adventure for 5-6th level characters. That pretty much is everyone here, except Det's Amien.  He is jsut waiting for us to finish and GE's The Inheritance to wrap up before going live with recruiting, I think. Should be in about a week, just enough time to shop and complete leveling up.

 Amien should play with the other 3rd and 4th level characters from The Inheritance.  I will start working on an adventure for those players. See you guys around.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks PM! Much appreciated!


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking over the numbers, Galandra leveled on time on Sept 21st before the fight was finished.  So, a line for her leveling needs to be added to the spread sheet 23 days after Amien's level up.  That should push her total for XP to 11,407 if my pen and paper math is correct.  The others seem fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks PM!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2013)

ok!! I would really appreciate if someone checks my finances. xD

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Galandra_Beiryn_(soulnova)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2013)

OOC: Thanks PM!


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 4, 2013)

OOC: Good games. It'll take some awkward social engineering to explain how Amien separates from the party but I'm sure I'll come up with something.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 4, 2013)

OOC: Bah, I always forget. Does the gold reward shown (+3609.5gp for Amien) include the value of the items he decided to take?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, SK. I added that line and here is the revised spreadsheet.





Revised: *Galandra* gained 4105XP & finished at 11,395XP; Earned +4193.5gp
 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION], Galandra's finances will be checked with the level up. In fact, you should finish all your shopping and stuff before anyone even starts going over your character sheet for approval. Now is the time to do a good scrub on it. 
 [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION], actually separating Amien form the others is easy. I have an idea already and it will help launch into the next adventure. Have you played Forge of Fury yet?


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't believe I have. The only other LPF adventure I was in was Wrecked Ashore.

Also since it got lost on the previous page, I need to clarify because working with my finances on my sheet has gotten confusing: does the gold earned include the value of the items I just obtained?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Det said:


> Also since it got lost on the previous page, I need to clarify because working with my finances on my sheet has gotten confusing: does the gold earned include the value of the items I just obtained?



Sorry, I answered that in my mind and forgot to say "yes it does". For sheet accounting, you only ever need to record the total value of treasure earned at the conclusion of an adventure. Items are continually changing in inventory, so they are best left out it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Det said:


> I don't believe I have. The only other LPF adventure I was in was Wrecked Ashore.



 Forge of Fury was is a D&D 3.5ed adventure actually.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, okay. No wonder it shown the LPF page on googling, I googled it as "Pathfinder".

I am actually pretty new to published modules (I only played PF in real time on Skype/Maptool and a combination of me not understanding Diplomacy and Bluff properly and not getting along with another player left me deciding forum play is better for me), so hopefully it'll be a learning experience.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I am going to ask for more revisions.  That sheet is using 27 XP per day for the 5th level characters instead of 28.  It is a bug I found back in February.  So, I think you are on the old sheet.  Mowgli's thread has links to an updated one.  I don't have a modern copy of eXcel to try things myself.

No wonder I couldn't get the Forbidden Isle to line up either.  My OCD has been working overtime and been baffled.  I didn't think to double check that.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh crap! I have a newer version yet from Mowgli, but had not realized there was an error back then.  Rather than redo my sheets, perhaps I can fix the error on them.  Let me check.  If I succeed, I will post up revised sheets for both games.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay, I can fix my spreadsheets no problem.

New version:




Totals:
*Galandra* gained 4117XP & finished at 11,407XP; Earned +4139.5gp
*Lem *gained 4063XP & finished at 10,265XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Menik *gained 4063XP & finished at 10,265XP & Earned +4139.5gp
*Amien *gained 3597XP & finished at 7846XP & Earned +3609.5gp
*Maui *gained 6031XP & finished at 20,710XP & Earned +5738.5gp
*Vincenzo *gained 6127XP & finished at 20,981XP & Earned +5672.5gp


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay.  Those numbers are APPROVED and official now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2013)

And I have corrected Vincenzo his 7 xp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> Okay.  Those numbers are APPROVED and official now.




Thanks, I updated the Adventure Tracking.


----------

